# How I got 2 inches of growth in one month...



## JazzAngel (Aug 21, 2003)

Like most of the members I do have my share of daily vitamins. Recently I got soo disgusted with the whole hair thing and really slacked of on taking my vitamins.  BUT, I am on a very high protein diet for weight loss.  Since being very focus with my diet I am aware of taking in a minum of 130grams of protien a day.  I also run 7 miles a day.  

A few days ago a friend of mine measure my hair only to discover that I had succeded in growing and retaining 2 inches of growth for the month.  

I tried reaching this 2 inch goal in May or was it June and all I got was about 1 1/2, that was with all my vitamis.  I was a bit disappointed and for this I just got disgused, but now on this high protein diet sans vitamins I reached it.    

Part of my plan includes taking a Whey protein supplement.   

 <font color="blue">So could it be that protein alone would increase hair growth?  </font>


----------



## sabie19 (Aug 21, 2003)

Congratulations on your hair growth.  I have read that protein is hair.  What foods do you eat everyday on your high protein diet?  I may just start this diet.  I would love my hair to grow.  I also use Whey and I take it every morning.


----------



## Dejuan42 (Aug 21, 2003)

whats the name of your supplement jazzy is it a pill or liquid?


----------



## sabie19 (Aug 21, 2003)

The supplement is a protein powder to put in drinks.  You can buy it at health stores or something.


----------



## sabie19 (Aug 21, 2003)

BUmp


----------



## Dejuan42 (Aug 21, 2003)

any kinda drink or a just something like milk


----------



## sabie19 (Aug 21, 2003)

any kind of drink is cool for it.


----------



## JazzAngel (Aug 21, 2003)

*Dejuan42*, I am taking Optimum Nutrition Whey Protein.  It's a 5lb container from The Vitamin store.  One serving is 22grams.  I usually have 2 servings.  

The first time when I begain monitoring my hair growth about 1 1/2 year ago.  I started with a liquid protein and everyone was shocked to see how fast my hair grew.  When I sit down I think of my diet then I realize that I was also on a hight protwin diet so it was not the supplment alone but my over all protein consumption.  

*sabie19*, Here is an idear of say yesterday. I had 3 eggs for breakfast.  Lunch usually Salmon or Tuna with a small salad.  Mid day I have the shake.  Dinner I have 3 boiled eggs with some kind of vegetable.  

3 eggs   24 grams (include cheese some days 8grams)
salmon   40 grams (about, maybe more maybe a bit less)
shake    44 grams
3 eggs   24 grams

total    132 grams

sometimes I have a cliff bar which is another 11 grams of protein.  Also add cheese for breakfast.  That it!


----------



## JazzAngel (Aug 21, 2003)

This is what I add but somehow I am sure you can try another bran as well.  

http://www.optimumnutr.com/ 

YOU Welcome Sadie19 !


----------



## sabie19 (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks for the reply JazzAngel!!!!


----------



## nekee (Aug 21, 2003)

6 eggs a day , just like Peachtree's thread


----------



## vevster (Aug 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
So could it be that protein alone would increase hair growth? 


[/ QUOTE ] 

Absolutely, Your hair is protein. That is why I take digestive enzymes so that I make sure I break down the protein that I am eating so that it gets to my hair.  Very important.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 21, 2003)

Excellent!


----------



## dahllia (Aug 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I had 3 eggs  for breakfast.  Lunch usually Salmon or Tuna with a small salad.  Mid day I have the shake.  Dinner I have 3 boiled eggs with some kind of vegetable.  

[/ QUOTE ]

This sounds good and all and I would love to try this but I was always told that we should only eat 3 eggs per week at most.  My mother and grandmother, the " _health experts_ " of the family told me this, saying it was dangerous to eat a lot of eggs (excess protein and high cholesterol, etc.) Do you know anything different to this?  Please share if you do.  I trust my fam, but they cannot be on point about everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## JenJen2721 (Aug 21, 2003)

I think it's a combination of the high protein diet AND the exercise (stimulation to the scalp.)

Congratulations JazzAngel...that's awesome!


----------



## PrincessM (Aug 21, 2003)

Wow... that's cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! Do the eggs HAVE to be boiled? I love boiled eggs but the cafeteria at school won't make them.


----------



## JazzAngel (Aug 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
  Absolutely, Your hair is protein. That is why I take digestive enzymes so that I make sure I break down the protein that I am eating so that it gets to my hair.  Very important.  

[/ QUOTE ]

*Thanks Vester*, someone told me about taking enzymes before.  I will have to look into it.  It's just that she showed me some huge pills and they were soo many to take.  

What are you taking? Can you share please?  I would like to look into that.


----------



## JazzAngel (Aug 21, 2003)

*Neke*, not always do I have 6 eggs but alot of times I do.  I am no great cook and it's easy.  I also feel that it's not just the eggs but the over all cosumption of protein.  

*dontspeakdefeat*, thanks alot!

*dahilla*, I have read in many other places where it is stated that this fear of cholestoral in eggs is unfounded.  I will have to go back to the book I read and see if I can find the quotes.  Also my focus is weight loos and quite honestly I dont worry.  I belive in living my life in the best way I can now and let nature take it's course.  

*JenJen2721* Thanks alot!  Yes I agree with you that it's that combination of exercise and added protein.  My metabolism has probabily sped up quite a bit last month and this month.  

*PrincessM*, No I dont belive that the eggs have to be boiled.  I make an omlett for breakfast.  


 <font color="blue">I do not attribute my growth to just eggs.  I comsume alot alot of fish on most days.  Just recently I have had little time to prepare it.  I believe it's the over all consumption of protein, which I focused on for weight loss purpose.  Also keep in mind that I work out more than average. </font> 

<font color="red">What was most interesting to me was that I no longer took my vitamins and gained more growth on this diet plan than when I took them religiously.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font>


----------



## sabie19 (Aug 21, 2003)

Do you have a book on this protein meal


----------



## Stylepink (Aug 21, 2003)

Protein is great for hair. I'm on the Lindora diet and one of the side effects is increased hair growth. Its a protein based diet and its been great for my hair and my health. Another great protein plan is Atkins. You have to be careful though not to consume to much protein for too long. Its known to cause kidney and liver damage if not done correctly.


----------



## Zuppy (Aug 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
So could it be that protein alone would increase hair growth? 


[/ QUOTE ] 

Absolutely, Your hair is protein. That is why I take digestive enzymes so that I make sure I break down the protein that I am eating so that it gets to my hair.  Very important.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Vester... please explain, I didn't know protein had to be broken down - plain ol water won't due?


----------



## prettygirl (Aug 21, 2003)

wow that is too many eggs for me but thanks for the info


----------



## JazzAngel (Aug 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
wow that is too many eggs for me but thanks for the info  

[/ QUOTE ]
*prettygirl* sweetheart, this is not an egg diet.  It's a high protein diet.  You can have some other subsitute.


----------



## Foxycus02 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dahlia: If u fear high cholesterol found in eggs try a substitute such as eggbeaters it contains all the protein  without the cholesterol.

Jazz Angel: 7 miles a day, whoa are you training for a marathon?
Ive been on a high protein diet and I also consume carbs found in fruits and veggies, the pounds have been shedding off like crazy. I combine the diet w/ mary windsor pilates and running a mile every other day. If its just for weight loss dont you think you might be overdoing it a tad bit, that and along w/ the fact that you should rest your muscles a day in between workouts.


----------



## Brooke007 (Aug 21, 2003)

Hmmmm...I'm up for it. I forsee a bun/high protein diet challenge in my future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the info JazzyAngel and keep us updated on your progress pls. How long do you plan to continue this &amp; OT you said your goal was weightloss, how has the 130g contributed towards that? Reached/reahing your goal?


----------



## prettygirl (Aug 21, 2003)

good info stylepink


----------



## JazzAngel (Aug 22, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
JazzAngel: 7 miles a day, whoa are you training for a marathon?
Ive been on a high protein diet and I also consume carbs found in fruits and veggies, the pounds have been shedding off like crazy. I combine the diet w/ mary windsor pilates and running a mile every other day. If its just for weight loss dont you think you might be overdoing it a tad bit, that and along w/ the fact that you should rest your muscles a day in between workouts.  

[/ QUOTE ]

*Foxycus02*, congratulations on your successful weight lost.  To answer your question, actually I have been a serious runner most of my life.  Recently I have had a few set backs and have gained some extra pounds but now I would like to lean up again.   But, 7 miles is the norm for me.  Some days I do more.  

Have your really seen good results with the Windsor Pilates tape?  I actually have it but I need to be more focus and use it more often.  Thanks for reminding me of it.


----------



## lauren727 (Aug 22, 2003)

if you guys are worried about the cholesterol, all of the cholesterol is in the yolk, the white has no fat and no cholesterol. The egg white contains the highest concentration of protein anyway.it's really not even necessary to eat the yolk and it is recommended that we have no more than 3 yolks a week. however, the yolk does contain most of the vitamins and minerals (except magnesium, which the egg white contains most of) I hate the taste of the yolk anyway, and eat only the whites.


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 22, 2003)

I am curious to know if the same results could be obtained without the egg yolk.  If one of you guys does this without the yolk, keep us informed of your results.  Thanks


----------



## pooh123 (Aug 22, 2003)

JazzAngel congratulations on your phenominal growth!! I'm glad your routine is working for you. 

I wish my hair would grow at a faster rate. I actually trained four months for my first marathon and completed it in May. I didn't get any extra growth while I was training.   

pooh123


----------



## Tracy (Aug 22, 2003)

Jazz Angel - thank you so much for this.  I finally got the hang of lo carbing (I don't do anything intense like Atkins - just counting carb grams and getting them from fruits and veggies) and this is just additional motivation for me to keep it crackin.  It's been three days (and I haven't even been as good as I want to be) and I lost 5 pounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 already.

Good hair (and I heard skin and nails too) may just be the thing that keeps me on this diet.


----------



## JazzAngel (Aug 22, 2003)

*Tracy*, thank you for posting your progress with the diet.  I love to hear of others success, it helps to motivate me also. I have a friend who recently lost 30 lbs in about 12-14 weeks.  It's wonderful!  

Oh and by the way her hair has grown a few inches more and looks more glossy.  Her new growth is soooooo shinny and soft, it's amazing!


----------



## twinietwintwin (Aug 23, 2003)

I think that's probably the reason my hair has been growing like a weed..... since this summer my hair has averaged at least an inch a month growth.... I started doing atkins three months ago (and i'm over 30 pounds lighter by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i never even correlated that's probably why my hair's been growing so rapidly!!!! Thanks for the insight..... God bless

Crystal


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Aug 23, 2003)

I found a little something that backs up Jazz's claim. check it out   http://www.hhmi.org/fuchs/fuchs.pdf 

Every good thing must be taken in moderation. So make sure you check this article out. http://www.pcrm.org/magazine/GM02Autumn/GM02Autumn07.html


----------



## JazzAngel (Aug 23, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I think that's probably the reason my hair has been growing like a weed..... since this summer my hair has averaged at least an inch a month growth.... I started doing atkins three months ago 
Crystal  

[/ QUOTE ]

Cool Crystal, that wonderful! A slimmer body and longer hair.


----------



## JazzAngel (Aug 23, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I found a little something that backs up Jazz's claim. check it out   http://www.hhmi.org/fuchs/fuchs.pdf 

Every good thing must be taken in moderation. So make sure you check this article out. http://www.pcrm.org/magazine/GM02Autumn/GM02Autumn07.html 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Thanks*SweetNic_JA*,I was thinking about all the concerns of high colesterol.  This is my theory from all that I have read. 
<font color="blue">Regardless of what kind of diet we are on what is most important is to monitor our over all caloric consumption. You simply cannot over do it by eating 20 lbs of protein and no carbs.  It's all in moteration.  But, replacing some of your usually high carbs with protein should help in changing the ration of protein vs carbs and still remaining at your 1200 -1500 calories a day depending on if you are active or not. </font> 

Anyway I find the Inuit diet quite interesting.  Althought they have an exclusive meat diet they seem to fare well with cardiovascular disease. 
http://www.biomedcentral.com/news/20010925/02


----------



## vevster (Aug 23, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
  What are you taking? Can you share please? I would like to look into that.


[/ QUOTE ] 

My signature has the brand names...  The Twinlab and the Rainbow light.


----------



## Peachi (Aug 23, 2003)

Don't you all go eating 3 eggs a day now. That's just too much for your heart, especially if you are not working out or on some special diet.

If you want protein, just eat the egg whites. You can eat 10 egg whites a day..that's just protein. The yolk is the fatty part. If you must consume the yolk, then don't eat it daily.

I eat mostly two boiled egg white daily...if I must have the yolk then I have half of one yolk.


----------



## karen (Aug 24, 2003)

JazzAngel

In your regime, you wrote that you get 24 grams of protein from eating 3 eggs. I always thought that each large egg contain 6 grams of protein, this is including the white and the yolk. So 3 eggs would equals to 18 grams. Here is one of the website where I got the info
http://www.nutritionalwisdominc.com/protein.htm
Oh, and congrats on your growth, I'm going to try to consume more protein now, I guess I won't need as much protein as you do because I don't exercise, I'm gonna start drinking more soy-bean milk and eating more eggs everyday, thanks for sharing your success.


----------



## Isis (Aug 24, 2003)

Thank you for starting this thread!  I have increased my protein by eating more eggs and I think I'll continue this in September.  I'm not on any diet but I also eat less carbs (but lots of veggies) and more protein with all of my meals.  This really does keep the weight down along with daily exercise.  I am going to increase my protein daily in the form of soy, like tofu and Texturized Soy Protein (TSP).


----------



## JazzAngel (Aug 24, 2003)

*Vester,* thanks very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will get right on it.

*Karen*, I eat the larger size eggs and in the nutrition section it says 8grams of protein per egg.  Now Karen I am glad that you are going to add more protein but I don't want you getting fat now.  Just be aware that you have to check your over all calorie consumption still.  To add more protein I have had to replace it with other more fattening things like bread and pasta.  

*Isis*, I am glad that this thread helped.  I do eat alot of fresh fish but also alot of canned Solid white tuna.  

 <font color="blue">The first time I realize how beneficial protein was for hair growth came when my best friend started going bald.  He did alot of research and tried alot of vitamins.  He also bought alot of what he was using for me to try.  My hair became shinner and stronger but the most change that I remember was when we added a protein supplement.  At the time we took  Twin Lab Amino Acid Fuel.  We both noticed amazing changes with our hair.  Since discovering the hair boards, (which he helped me find) I have gotten so caught up with learning so many other things that I forgot about  the extreme results I received from the protein.  But, recently when I tried this diet and focued more on the protein intake I realize that my hair seemed to make much more prgress without taking the other vitamins at all. I became very lazy with taking my other vitamns and still my hair grew much more. </font>   

 <font color="black">Anyway I shared this experiene when I saw so many threads from Dejuan42 about his concerns with faster hair growth.  </font>


----------



## Isis (Aug 24, 2003)

You mentioned eating fresh fish and canned tuna.  Several years ago, I started a new job and met a black coworker with almost waist-length beautiful, relaxed hair.  She always wore it down straight. Her hair type (looking back) seemed to be 4A and I had many good, close-up looks at her hair.  I approached her shyly and asked how she grew her hair so long. She replied that she ate one can of salmon everyday, no matter what.  She showed me her can (the salmon was the ordinary inexpensive kind) and I saw her eat her salmon out of the can during her lunch breaks everyday, and nothing else.  She didn't miss a day.

I started doing it too but not everyday.  I had not read up yet on all of the benefits of salmon, like the Omega-3.  Since then I have learned a lot about nutrition, although I am just now boosting my protein (this thread reminded me!).  Along with my soy products, I think I'll increase my fish too (mainly tuna and salmon).


----------



## ngaa (Aug 24, 2003)

thanks for startin this thread coz it gave me motivation to go and start bak on my protein drink. I'd stopped the soya one because of something i read online and then i found an egg and milk one


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 25, 2003)

About a month ago, I started eating one small can of tuna a day.  I think this along with my increased intake of vitamins, has significantly increased my growth rate.  

-Ebony


----------



## JazzAngel (Aug 25, 2003)

*isis*, that's interesting to know about your friend.  Even thought I know from experience what has helped me, it is always a nice confirmation when I learn that others have gained success from doing the same thing.  Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ngaa*, you are welcome.  Please post your results in the future when you find a great improvement in your hair growth. 

*EbonyEyes*, Before visiting the hair boards I heard about Viviscal and HF37.  I read about them in magazines like Cosomopolitan.  The reviews were amazing! The women who used Viviscal claimed to have gained 1/12 inch to 2inches within a month.  If you break down the ingredients its all protein.  I also received literature quite some time ago and it's what made me think to substiture it with the Amino Acid.  My freind's hair has filled in much more also.  

It's wonderful to know that you are gaining results as well.


----------



## Teva (Aug 26, 2003)

Jassangel I saw that on the Hair Formular site where some people got like 2 inches of hair growth.  All of step one is just protein.  If you compare it to a protein shake you can get the same amount. 

I am going to up my protein also. I want to see more growth to and I know that protein makes all the difference.


----------



## sabie19 (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info ladies.  I will increase my protein intake also.


----------



## dahllia (Aug 28, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
About a month ago, I started eating one small can of tuna a day.  I think this along with my increased intake of vitamins, has significantly increased my growth rate.  

-Ebony  

[/ QUOTE ]

I dont mean to rain on your parade but please just be careful  Tuna and mercury poisoning


----------



## ParisEmanuelle (Aug 28, 2003)

JazzAngel --- How does the TwinLab Amino Acid Fuel taste?  I started drinking the Ultra Hair shake for protein and it tastes good, but sometimes it's alot of trouble to prepare it (I mix it with ice, sweetener and sometimes, fruit).  The TAAF seems to be an easier alternative. Thanks!


----------



## karly (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm not jazzangel...but I really didn't like the taste of the amino fuel.  I mixed it with my protein shake and it was very overpowering.  It had a really strange and strong orange flavor.


----------



## Madison (Aug 28, 2003)

I started eating a tin of sardines or mackerel a day. both have approximately 70grams of protein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i could've been eating this a long time ago instead of spending money on protein shakes and powders


----------



## Madison (Aug 28, 2003)

Twinlabs taste sort of like cough syrup. but you get used to the taste once you see how quickly your hair grows


----------



## christie_love (Aug 28, 2003)

I eat 2 eggs a day. I could also increase my mackrel intake. My favorite is salmon pattie (made with mackrel though). I like them fried, maybe I can try frying them in olive oil. I hope it tastes good. 

Anyway, back to the eggs. I eat Eggland's best they are low in cholesterol 180 mg vs 215mg in reg. eggs. They are high in vit. E and Omega-3.

More info on there web: http://207.106.34.114/egglandsbest/default.asp


----------



## Isis (Aug 28, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I started eating a tin of sardines or mackerel a day. both have approximately 70grams of protein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i could've been eating this a long time ago instead of spending money on protein shakes and powders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I used to eat a can of mackerel all of the time too.  I really like it and it's cheap.  I learned that in the Asian countries, mackerel is one of the main staples, and look at their hair!

And mackerel and sardines also have Omega-3 (salmon has the most).  I may have a mackerel/egg salad sandwich for lunch...


----------



## Teva (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi ParisEmanuelle I am not Jazzangel but I tried the TwinLab drink. It is not tasty honestly.  I just take it straight on a spoon.  I don't mix it at all.  


Ladies I really think this is backed up by some good research.  I met a woman body builder at GNC and we got to talking.  She told me that from her high routine she needs alot of protein in her diet.  She asked me if I wanted to start lifting, so I told her that I was taking it for my hair.  She laughed and told me that since she started taking in more protein years ago her hair shot out like a cannon.  She said that she use to have really short hair.  It was in a bun then she took it out for me to see and it was middle of her back relaxed.  Her nails were nice long and hard too.


----------



## Teva (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh she told me to drink alot of water now that I am adding more protein to my diet.  She stressed this alot.  She said that was really important.


----------



## sabie19 (Aug 28, 2003)

This is a good advice post.


----------



## karen (Aug 28, 2003)

I've tried drinking the Optimum Nutrition protein shake and a bunch of other protein shakes before, somehow I just can't stand it. It just taste really gross to me, I guess it has to be the taste of the whey protein, and it cost alot too. So I guess instead of drinking protein shakes, I will now eat others things such as can fish and soy/tofu and eggs. Though it's really hard for me to eat the fish everyday cause I also get sick of it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 LOl I guess I'm just so difficult, hehe. but I like eating tofu desert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my average hair growth these past couple of monthes hasn't been slow or that fast either, but I've been eating tofu dessert and some fish once in a while, it's growing about .7 inch per month compare to the average .5 per month. I'm gonna start eating more protein and see how it goes. good luck to everyone too


----------



## sabie19 (Aug 28, 2003)

Bump this.


----------



## offthechainliz (Aug 28, 2003)

I don't know if this will help anyone but sometimes I take ensure to help me gain weight because I'm really thin. but I mainly take it for the energy purposes because I've never gotton weight gain out of it but it keeps me on my feet the whole day. (just like red bull gives you wings... though I've never tried that) but the point is every time I drink ensure my hair grows so fast. but it's really expensive though and that's why i don't buy it often about $8.00 for 6 cans or $6.00 at walmart but still 6-8 cans.


----------



## Madison (Aug 28, 2003)

i drink ensure on occasion. but like you said it is very expensive.  the fish is much cheaper and has much much much more protein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sometimes you can get 6 tins of sardines for .099cents


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 28, 2003)

I love me some sardines!


----------



## offthechainliz (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah, but I'm not much of a fish person


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 28, 2003)

I love fish too!


----------



## Chipmunk (Aug 28, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
but the point is every time I drink ensure my hair grows so fast. but it's really expensive though and that's why i don't buy it often about $8.00 for 6 cans or $6.00 at walmart but still 6-8 cans.  

[/ QUOTE ]

I also have had faster hair growth when drinking Ensure.


----------



## karly (Aug 28, 2003)

Pure protein bars have about 30 or more grams of protein per bar.


----------



## CICI24 (Aug 28, 2003)

Madison are you sure 70 grams sound like a lot of protein for a can of mackeral or sardines


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 28, 2003)

I looked on the back of my sardine package for the protein intake and it was 20 grams. That's still good though but it is the norm for a serving of fish.


----------



## Crysdon (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow DSD!  You sure have a lot of posts since May.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you going for moderator status or something?    If so, good for you.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 28, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Wow DSD!  You sure have a lot of posts since May.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you going for moderator status or something?    If so, good for you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[/ QUOTE ]
I guess I just have a lot to say! Since I stay at home I have a lot of extra time on my hands. Actually you are not the first to mention that!


----------



## Laginappe (Aug 28, 2003)

Anyone know if oysters have a high amount of protein? I like smoked oysters but not really into sardines...although I haven't had them lately....


----------



## Teva (Aug 28, 2003)

oysters have alot of protein but I dont know how much.  It depends on how much you eat.


----------



## PrincessM (Aug 29, 2003)

High Protein Foods....
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/9847/protein.html


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for the link, PrincessM!


----------



## sabie19 (Aug 29, 2003)

Great link.


----------



## PrincessM (Aug 29, 2003)

No prob, girls


----------



## Zuppy (Aug 29, 2003)

Those of you who experienced increased hair growth from the protein - Did you see increased hair growth all over your body or just your head?


----------



## sabie19 (Aug 29, 2003)

That is a good question Zuppy.


----------



## Teva (Aug 29, 2003)

I found a site where a white lady who was on the Atkins diet said that her hair grew thicker and softer with more sheene.


----------



## sabie19 (Aug 29, 2003)

What is the name of the website?


----------



## Teva (Aug 29, 2003)

Sabie I did not save it because it was mainly for diets.  Do a search on google for high protein diets and see what you find.


----------



## ms_kenesha (Aug 31, 2003)

I went to the Optimum Nutrition website and their are so many brands of whey protein.  Jazzangel which one do you have and what exactly do you mix it with?  The protein will also help with my new back to school work-out plan!


----------



## Tebby1017 (Sep 2, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I went to the Optimum Nutrition website and their are so many brands of whey protein.  Jazzangel which one do you have and what exactly do you mix it with?  The protein will also help with my new back to school work-out plan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

To piggyback on this question...is soy protein a suitable substitute for whey protein. Puritan's Pride has the Soy on sale @ Buy one, get 2 free for $29.00, but they whey is not for sale.

Tebby


----------



## ChocoKitty (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey Zuppy:

I think protein only affects the hair on your head.Hair on your hair is supposed to be the byproduct of any vitamins and or minerals your body intakes. Hormones like testosterone (sp?) triggers the hair on the rest your body. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Sep 3, 2003)

http://www.peanut-institute.org/HealthyDiets.html

Here's another very interesting site about protein and diets. Check out the bottom where it says Vegetarian Diet, and click on the pdf file (plant based diets food for thought). It basically tells the benefits of deriving protein from plants vs. animals. It is very interesting. I'm not a vegetarian, but researching and trying to become one slowly.


----------



## Tebby1017 (Sep 4, 2003)

Doing the bump!!

Tebby


----------



## Isis (Sep 4, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
http://www.peanut-institute.org/HealthyDiets.html

Here's another very interesting site about protein and diets. Check out the bottom where it says Vegetarian Diet, and click on the pdf file (plant based diets food for thought). It basically tells the benefits of deriving protein from plants vs. animals. It is very interesting. I'm not a vegetarian, but researching and trying to become one slowly. 



[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you DelightfulFlame for this link.  I'm reading every article!


----------



## sabie19 (Sep 4, 2003)

doing the bump to this.


----------



## Teva (Sep 5, 2003)

Here is an awesome quote posted by Nova on another thread.  This confirms what we have been discussing about the protein and hair. :  


[ QUOTE ]
*Something you stated in your message triggered our memory. It was about taking omega-3 supplements. My oldest daughter grew her hair from shoulder length to the middle of her back. She loves fish and used to eat salmon at least 4-5 times weekly. Plus, she drank every morning, a tofu smoothy with a scoop of soy protein powder in it. In addition to this, she faithfully took vitamins on a daily basis. Since she's slacked in her regime, she's lost approx. 4". To us, daugh. #1 hair is still long, but not long enough by her standards. Daug. #1 states she's going to resume her regime. Daugh. #2 will follow.*

[/ QUOTE ] 

This is the link: Advice for Super Dry Hair .


----------



## Serei (Sep 23, 2003)

bumping yet again. Is anyone still doing this?


----------



## Teva (Sep 24, 2003)

Well it has been one month since I made the effort to watch my protein.  I can say that I did not get two inches like Jazzangel but I did get a bit over one inch. Not much more over an inch but still I got an inch which is not the ususal case for me.  

any  body else?


----------



## Tracy (Sep 24, 2003)

Teva thank you for your update, this is really encouraging...no update for me...just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## Tebby1017 (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm glad you bumped because I was about to.

Tebby


----------



## Tebby1017 (Sep 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Teva said:* 
Well it has been one month since I made the effort to watch my protein.  I can say that I did not get two inches like Jazzangel but I did get a bit over one inch. Not much more over an inch but still I got an inch which is not the ususal case for me.  

any  body else? 



[/ QUOTE ]

That's great!! One inch is still impressive. Furthermore, you are just building the protein up in your system..maybe next month you'll reach 2 inches. 

I can't tell, but my boyfriend commented yesterday that my hair is growing.  For this next month I will be more diligent in eating my eggs and fish.

Tebby


----------



## AmilLion (Sep 24, 2003)

Well here is an biological explanation of protein:

A three-dimensional biological polymer constructed from a set of 20 different monomers called amino acids.

The 20 Amino Acids of Proteins:
Glycine
Alanine
Valine
Leucine
Isoleucine
Methionine
Phenylalanine
Tryptophan
Proline
Serine
Theronine
Cysteine
Tyrosine
Asparagine
Glutamine
Aspartic Acid
Glutamic Acid
Lysine
Arginine
Histidine

So I'm assuming, if hair is basically composed of water and protein, a diet high in protein and water would yield exceptionable results.  

However, be careful ladies, I believe too much protein in ones diet can pose serious health hazards.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:* 
I am curious to know if the same results could be obtained without the egg yolk.  If one of you guys does this without the yolk, keep us informed of your results.  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
I don't always get 2 inches it's usually 1-1.5 but 1 time for sure. 
Yes, I eat egg whites for breakfast with some fruit and sometimes cheese, or a protein bananna shake (I just add the protein powder to the bannas w/soy milk). Soy milk is an excellent source of proteins and vitamins.  I'm still getting good growth and I still take my vitamins. Also I drink water like a fish(2L/day). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hth


----------



## Zuppy (Sep 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*AmilLion said:* 
How, be careful ladies, I believe too much protein in ones diet can pose serious health hazards. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ami,

Do you have any idea what the health hazards might be?


----------



## Tebby1017 (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm thinking maybe kidney stones....

Tebby


----------



## Brooke007 (Sep 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Tebby1017 said:* 
I'm thinking maybe kidney stones....

Tebby    

[/ QUOTE ] There's been no scientific proof of kidney damage as a result of protein overload. (Yet) I would suggest those of you who are worried to consult your physician.

I've been slacking in the protein and supplement department. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for bumping. Gonna go buy some salmon and eggs tonight.


----------



## Tebby1017 (Sep 24, 2003)

I had a protein shake and 2 eggs for breakfast and salmon for lunch...I'm going to really bump up the protein and l-cysteine consumption this month.

Tebby


----------



## Serei (Sep 24, 2003)

I wanted to join you ladies also for the next coming month. I bought protein powder to supplement my diet, (doing the fruit thing this month). I don't really know how successful that's going to be because I'm not really getting any other source of protein other than the shake. I have started L Cysteine and I may add another protein shake earlier in the day, (for a total of about 100 grams of protein a day). I could add some nuts or seeds also. I'm not aiming for two inches a month. I just want anything over 1/2 of an inch just to push me over shoulder length sooner. Then I'll be set.


----------



## AmilLion (Sep 24, 2003)

I just realized, diet sodas contain the amino acid phenylalanine.


----------



## AmilLion (Sep 24, 2003)

This is what i found regarding too much protein.  I'll speak with my professor tomorrow evening and post her remarks regarding too much protein in the diet.

So far, this is what I was able to locate:

Kidney Disease: When people eat too much protein, they take in more nitrogen than they need. This places a strain on the kidneys which must expel the extra nitrogen through urine. People with kidney disease are encouraged to eat low-protein diets.(2) Such a diet reduces the excess levels of nitrogen, and can help prevent kidney disease, too. 

Cancer: Although fat is the dietary substance most often singled out for increasing one’s risk for cancer, protein also plays a role. Populations that eat meat regularly are at an increased risk for colon cancer,(3) and researchers believe that the fat, protein, natural carcinogens, and the absence of fiber in meat all play roles. In 1982, the National Research Council noted a link between cancer and protein.(4) 

Osteoporosis and Kidney Stones: Diets that are rich in protein, especially animal protein,(5) are known to cause people to excrete more calcium than normal through their urine(6) and increase the risk of osteoporosis. Countries with lower-protein diets have lower rates of osteoporosis and hip fractures.(7) 

Increased calcium excretion increases risk for kidney stones. Researchers in England found that by adding about 5 ounces of fish (about 34 grams of protein) to a normal diet, the risk of forming urinary tract stones increased by as much as 250 percent.(8) 

References 
2. El Nahas AM, Coles GA. Dietary treatment of chronic renal failure: ten unanswered questions. Lancet 15 March 1986:597-600. 

3. Pellet PL. Protein requirements in humans. Am J Clin Nutr 1990;51:723-37. 

4. Committee on Diet, Nutrition, and Cancer of the National Research Council. Diet, Nutrition, and Cancer. Washington, DC, 1982. 

5. Zemel MB. Calcium utilization: effect of varying level and source of dietary protein. Am J Clin Nutr 1988;48:880-3. 

6. Sherman HC. Calcium requirement in man. J Biol Chem 1920;44:21. 

7. Hegsted DM. Calcium and osteoporosis. J Nutr 1986;116:2316-9. 

8. Robertson WG, Heyburn PJ, Peacock M, Hanes FA, Swaminathan R. The effect of high animal protein intake on the risk of calcium stone-formation in the urinary tract. Clin Sci 1979;57:285-8.


----------



## Serei (Sep 24, 2003)

Most studies that I have read simply discourage the overconsumption of animal meat in correlation to cancer and kidney and liver disorders. Perhaps if one cuts their meat and fish consumption down and just ups the eggs, nuts and beans, it would spare them. No one has ever gotten sick eating too many beans.


----------



## Zuppy (Sep 24, 2003)

Okay here's what I found about "Whey Protein" - which is what I consume daily - in non-dairy fruit smoothies
Whey Protein Side Effects - Whey Protein Information
What Are Some Whey Protein Side Effects?
Whey protein, are just that, protein - unlike some other types of supplements and drugs, whey protein supplements contain mostly whey and some other stuff like carbohydrates, calcium, some fats, and some fancy shimancy ingredients which really aren't that special. So in other words, you can expect very little, if any side effects of taking whey protein supplements. Other than maybe gaining some lean mass, which is what you want. Also, there have been no documented side effects of whey protein, it's just like the food you eat, causing no side effects.

&gt;

Even though whey protein is no doubt the best protein you can get, you shouldn't take too much of it. Too much of a good thing can be harmful. Extremely high consumption of whey protein could overload your liver and cause some serious damages. You do know that your liver is the second most important organ after your heart, right? 

Note: if you're lactose intolerant, whey protein isolate maybe better for you. Whey protein concentrate contains 5-6% lactose, while Whey protein isolate contains less than 1% lactose. Both levels are very low, and should be easily tolerated by most. 

How Much Whey Protein Should You Take, and What Are Some Benefits of Whey Protein?
Depending on what your goals are, your protein intake will differ from everyone else. Bodybuilders normally consume 150 grams or more a day. This depends on your body weight. In general, it's recommended that you take about 1 gram of protein(or a little less) per pound of body weight. For a 150lb bodybuilder, that's around 150 grams of protein, or a little less. Again, you don't want to over do it, and overload your liver and kidneys.

Some benefits of whey protein include:

Helps to increase lean muscle mass (more easily absorbed) 
It is also useful for weight loss, specifically fat loss 
It enhances immune function by increasing glutathione levels. 
Whey protein helps prevent cancer 
It may help T-cell activity and decrease wasting tissues during illness and increase well-being and the speed of overall recovery. 


New Studies and Interesting Whey Protein Information
A study by Ball State University showed that taking 0.88 grams of whey protein per pound of body weight resulted in increased prevention of overtraining.

Whey protein was shown effective in prevention of breast cancer, and was found to inhibit the growth of breast cancer cells in a test tube. Arkansas Children's Research Institute found it to be twice as effective than soy protein.

This isn't news, but whey protein is beneficial for your immune system.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*AmilLion said:* 
Well here is an biological explanation of protein:

A three-dimensional biological polymer constructed from a set of 20 different monomers called amino acids.

The 20 Amino Acids of Proteins:
Glycine
Alanine
Valine
Leucine
Isoleucine
Methionine
Phenylalanine
Tryptophan
Proline
Serine
Theronine
Cysteine
Tyrosine
Asparagine
Glutamine
Aspartic Acid
Glutamic Acid
Lysine
Arginine
Histidine

So I'm assuming, if hair is basically composed of water and protein, a diet high in protein and water would yield exceptionable results.  

However, be careful ladies, I believe too much protein in ones diet can pose serious health hazards. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very good.  

Hair is actually only protein.  It is essentially a waste product.  

Number one, protein is in the macromolecule family which also includes you carbs and your fats.  Unlike carbs and fats that breakdown into their subunits in your system, protein is not broken down.  Whatever is not used is either "seemed" through you skin (hair and nails) or simply passed through you kidneys (or liver....I forgot which one).  This is where the health problem lies.  Too much left-over protein, just like any other waste product, backs up those kidneys (or liver...still forgetting).

As a suggestion, don't eat too much animal protein because, aside from the obvious reasons of much more fat, I think they may have other waste products along with what may be used as left-over protein that could add to an even more strenuous job for the kidney (lol...or liver).

With all that being said................

just drink more water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(That's what everyone says when  you have a health problem right?  Well, it's actually true.  Alot of our health problems have to do w/ something being "caught" in our system or when something is still in our system for too long.  Water "cleans" our pipes/organs.  The more you drink, the more you'll push out of your system.  Wow...God's amazing machine...human engineers have nothing!)


----------



## Brooke007 (Sep 24, 2003)

MYTH: Too much protein is bad for your kidneys: 

Too many people believe this untruth simply because it has been repeated so often that even intelligent health professionals assume it must have been reported somewhere. But the fact is that it has never been reported anywhere. No one has as yet produced a study for review, or even cite a specific case in which a diet high in protein causes any form of kidney disorder. The only remotely related phenomenon is the fact that when someone is already suffering from far-advanced kidney disease, it is difficult for that person’s body to handle protein. But protein has nothing to do with the cause of the kidney problem.

Of course it's always best to consult a health professional that you trust.


----------



## Serei (Sep 24, 2003)

That myth comes from the notion that people with bad kidneys are often put on low protein diets. Like I said, it's animal protein that you have to watch out for.


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 24, 2003)

Well, I am from Brazil and there we have a very high protein diet. Every meal (lunch and dinner) we have beans, rice and meat, plus complements like salads and vegetables. We always eat lots of fruits and natural juices. We also eat a kind of fresh cheese pretty often ( similar with queso fresco from Mexican stores),and fresh mozzarela. We do not eat all those kinds of hard cheeses which are way too processed.
Maybe that's why I used to have no problem with my hair while I was leaving there. Also I had never had any problem with weight as happened when I moved to US and started to have an american diet with way too much bread, sodas, salad dressings, and so on.
I gainned 10 pounds in 1 year. Once I started to have all my meals at home, in a brazilian style. I am back in shape. My hair is growing fast and I feel much better. I do not eat only protein, but a more balance diet. 
And yes, you can elevate your cholesterol eating too much eggs.


----------



## i12sitonmyhair (Sep 24, 2003)

I want to move to Brazil...


----------



## Teva (Sep 24, 2003)

Hello Tchutchuca, welcome.  

Now I have to ask you about all the things they do in Brazil.  Do they have any unsual hair processes?  Like I heard about the natural relaxers from Brazil can you share that?

Start a new thread if you can.


----------



## AmilLion (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't know if it is a myth or not.  The information I obtained was from my textbook, Biology Sixth Edition, by Campbell and Reece.  There are many forms of protein and it is very possible that high consumption could lead to health problems.  

Examples of protein functions:

Structural protein - keratin is the protein of hair, horns, feathers, and other skin appendages. 
Storage protein - found in egg white and plants
Transport protein - found in blood to transport oxygen and molecules
Hormonal protein - aka steroids/cholesterol (side note: cholesterol is a crucial molecule in animals, although a high level of it in the blood may contribute to atherosclerosis.
Receptor protein - detect chemical signals from nerves
Contractile protein - movement of muscles
Defensive protein - antibodies (too much or too little is harmful....too many lymphocytes could mean Lupus aka autoimmune disorders, low lymphocyte count could mean HIV infection....immune system is now vulnerable)
Enzymatic protein - digestive enzymes

So assuming a high intake of cholesterol (a hormonal protein) may cause health problems as an example, IMO, I think there is room for the possibility that the high intake of structural protein could cause health conditions as well.  What kind?  me dunno, i'm not a scientist or dr lol. 

Also, I believe that protein is hydrophobic, rather than hydrophilic....will not excrete


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Teva.

We have some different ways to get our hair straight. My mother use to put a product called Hene, I have no idea about the ingredients because I just started reading labels last month. But it is a kind of black paste that you cook over the stove and apply warm on your hair and let it sit for some time. The result is a very dark black hair and straight. All my aunts used, I did not because I was young and my mom kept my hair natural. It still popular in Rio de Janeiro.
I tried a few things without success, so I use to press my hair most of the time. We use marcel, the kind of iron that goes on top of stove, and vegetable oil. My hair was nice.
Most of the things that we use are natural. Like aloe vera, we use to have the plant in our backyard, so we opened the leaf and removed the pulp to mix with a conditioner and apply as deep treatment.
Mayonnaise, yogurt, avocado, banana, vegetable oil, olive oil, liquid vitamin A (arovit) was our beauty supply products. All these because was cheaper than by brand products. But there, is easy to buy herbs, oils, anywhere. They sell herbs on the street. Here I have no idea where to find them. And the prices way better, for example with $1.00 you can buy like 6 huge avocados, not tinny like here.
I have some conditioners that I brought last year and some vitamins as well, but the weather here is different, the water is different, my diet is different so maybe that's why they do not respond as well as there.
I miss there so much because I did not have to really take care of my hair, but here in US I am suffering.


----------



## Zuppy (Sep 24, 2003)

HI Tchutchuca,

Is the bumby avacados that you use or the smooth ones?


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry but I do not know what bumby means   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am still learning English.


----------



## Zuppy (Sep 25, 2003)

Well, from what someone on the board told me, there are smooth avacados - when you feel them there is no texture and there are avacados with bumb/lumbs/knots The "bumby" ones are dark green and feel like you are running your fingers over rocks.- you feel lumps or bumps or texture to them - they described that the bumpy ones (the ones with texture) are not good for the hair... does that help?


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 25, 2003)

Definetely   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used the smooth one in my country. I have never tried the ones here in America exctly because of these lumbs and knots. And plus the smooth one have more oils.


----------



## Teva (Sep 25, 2003)

Do you use the avocado to condition your hair too?


----------



## Brwnshugah (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi all--I'm a newbie.  I came over from NC.com, and we who relax/blowdry/iron our hair are not well received there!  I feel like I have found a new place to hang out.  I have nothing against curly hair, but my hair is not at the point where it can be worn curly/natural.  I LOVE what this site is about because my hair has not grown appreciably since I was 11--26 years ago. 

I relax my hair quite often--every 3 weeks--and blowdry and flat iron every day--I have to.  I also have baby fine 3C hair.  So, as you can imagine, I have mad breakage.  Can someone help me get started on trying to grow my hair longer and more even (besides stopping the daily relaxing/blowdrying/flat ironing)?  It is about shoulder length right now, but is 2 million different lengths due to breakage.  I can't use anything with oil--not even a drop--or cones in it, as these products cause my hair to be limp, dull, and sticky.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 25, 2003)

I used to blend half avocado with a little vegetable oil,vitam A, conditioner. Apply to my hair, put a plastic bag and leave for few hours. Wash, condition and done.
My hair felt really soft.


----------



## Teva (Sep 25, 2003)

what did the avocado do for your hair.  In another post someone said that it broke their hair.  

Brwnshugah, welcome to the board.  There are many thread where you can learn alot.  I would suggest that you read all that you can find from all the old threads and the new ones to.  The girls in here are very helpful and you will learn alot.


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Sep 25, 2003)

You know how we get advice and store it in different parts of our brains for later use?

Well, everything most of us have ever learned points to intaking greater amounts of protein. Hair is made of it and why wouldn't it "fill in the [damaged} blanks".

Thanks for that Teva cause I'm super sick of taking vitamin supplements. No, I do not eat right though I eat better than I used to, but supplements are not the answer for someone like me.

Though, I do love the MSM cause I truly believe it "softened" my new growth, but I can't be bothered with the countless horse pills. 

I've been seriously slacking and I believe because of your testimony, I will switch over to just a protein supplement and high protein foods and report how that goes for me.

Thanks again, and happy growing!.
AZjeepgurl


----------



## Tebby1017 (Sep 25, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Brwnshugah said:* 
Hi all--I'm a newbie.  I came over from NC.com, and we who relax/blowdry/iron our hair are not well received there!  I feel like I have found a new place to hang out.  I have nothing against curly hair, but my hair is not at the point where it can be worn curly/natural.  I LOVE what this site is about because my hair has not grown appreciably since I was 11--26 years ago. 

I relax my hair quite often--every 3 weeks--and blowdry and flat iron every day--I have to.  I also have baby fine 3C hair.  So, as you can imagine, I have mad breakage.  Can someone help me get started on trying to grow my hair longer and more even (besides stopping the daily relaxing/blowdrying/flat ironing)?  It is about shoulder length right now, but is 2 million different lengths due to breakage.  I can't use anything with oil--not even a drop--or cones in it, as these products cause my hair to be limp, dull, and sticky.  

Thanks in advance!   

[/ QUOTE ]

Welcome aboard, Brwnshugah.

You relax HOW often? Did you say every three weeks?  Please explain why.  As for the breakage and different lengths of hair you have, that could be the problem (along with the flat ironing).

We're here for you.  By the time we finish with you you'll be relaxing every 3 months and flat ironing only for special occasions.  I hope you can find different ways to stretch your relaxer and wear protective styles like so many people here have.

Tebby


----------



## Zuppy (Sep 25, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Teva said:* 
what did the avocado do for your hair.  In another post someone said that it broke their hair.     

[/ QUOTE ]

Teva,

I don't know if we are thinking of the same post - but the one I'm thinking of the person stated that the "bumby" avacados broke her hair - the smooth ones moisturize.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Although I can't recall ever seeing a smooth avacado - are they light green??


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi

The avocado blended, make my hair feels moisturize.Because of the oils, I suppose.
And yes, the smooth ones, that I used, were lighter green, kind of a leaf colour, without any black spots outside.


----------



## Teva (Sep 26, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Zuppy said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*Teva said:* 
what did the avocado do for your hair.  In another post someone said that it broke their hair.     

[/ QUOTE ]

Teva,

I don't know if we are thinking of the same post - but the one I'm thinking of the person stated that the "bumby" avacados broke her hair - the smooth ones moisturize.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I can't recall ever seeing a smooth avacado - are they light green??


[/ QUOTE ]

Yes that was the one I read.


----------



## Tebby1017 (Sep 30, 2003)

Bumping AGAIN!

Tebby


----------



## JazzAngel (Sep 30, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Teva said:* 
what did the avocado do for your hair.  In another post someone said that it broke their hair.  

[/ QUOTE ]

<font color="green">I love the effects of avocado on my natural hair.  It makes my strands a bit straighter but also they feel alot stronger. After applying a good moisturising conditoner after the avocado treatment, which I keep in my hair for a few hours with heat first for 30 minutes, my hair feels very nice.  It really is a mild protein treatment.  I won't stop using it.  

Someone posted, I think it was Tracy who said that the smooth skin avocado was better than the bumpy skin and I have to say that she is correct.  I find the smooth skin avocado left my hair alot softer without that harsh dry feeling that the other one left. </font> 

<font color="brown">I have to say that this month past I have been away and not able to focus as steady with my diet.  The decrease in my protein intake most definately showed a difference.  So this confirms my belief that the increase protein, along with maybe my daily runs which revs up my metabolish, makes for longer hair in shorter time. 

Oh yes, if you increase your protein intake drink alot, alot of water to flush out your kidneys.  

Water, Water, Water...</font> 


Someone wanted to know which protein shake I drink. It's *Optimum Nutrition Natural Whey Protein*in Natural Vanilla flavor.  I love, love this new flavor.  It taste too good to be good for you.  It's really nice tasting.  

Anyone else saw an improvement?

JazzAngel


----------



## Teva (Sep 30, 2003)

thank you Jazz I can see more growth since I started to take in more protein.  

I will start to increase my water intake also.


----------



## pookeylou (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey ya'll...been on the Atkins diet for a while now...I can testify to the protien AND exercise cause the hair to grow faster theory...or it does in my case.

I eat no red meat...Boca Burgers for lunch...Salmon for dinner.  Omelets with salmon, cheese, sour cream and capers for breakfast.  Either that or boiled eggs if I am in a hurry.  I snack on cheese and deviled eggs made with Splenda for sweetness.  I had my check up with the doctor last month...he has decreased my blood pressure medicine down to half a pill a day...I was up to two.  Just by loosing 36 lbs so far...my blood pressure is controled...I am down 2 dress sizes and according to my husband...I no longer snore or stop breathing in my sleep for long periods of time...he says I am so quiet sometimes he wants to put a mirror to my nose to see if I am breathing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My health has only improved, however I am increasing my soy, eating more rice cheese (you honestly cannot tell the difference) and hopefully want to get rid of fish all together...even though it is very good for you....who knows...I may change my mind on that.


----------



## Tebby1017 (Oct 1, 2003)

Congratulations on all of your success, pookeylou!  How much extra hair growth did you see in addition to your health and weight changes?

Tebby


----------



## pookeylou (Oct 1, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Tebby1017 said:* 
Congratulations on all of your success, pookeylou!  How much extra hair growth did you see in addition to your health and weight changes?

Tebby   

[/ QUOTE ]

AT LEAST an inch and a half...more in the top of my head...that seems to grow faster always.


----------



## Tebby1017 (Oct 1, 2003)

This just gives me even more insentive to follow the Atkin's Diet.

This morning I had a Soy Protein shake made with Soy Milk.  Right now I'm eating 3 hard boiled eggs.

I CANNOT wait to see the growth spurt...I don't even get an inch of growth a month.

Tebby


----------



## pookeylou (Oct 1, 2003)

I cannot over emphasize the exercise part of it too...no one can tell me that it did not help...I just wont believe it if they said it....I walk (and am now beginning to run) 3.2 miles, 4 days a week...IT IS CRUCIAL!  Is there an Atkins thread on here somewhere?


----------



## Tebby1017 (Oct 1, 2003)

If you check in the Health &amp; Fitness area, there's a thread on Lo Carbing...there might be a thread on Atkins Specifially but you would have to do a search there...most of the information is under the Lo Carbing thread.

Tebby


----------



## pookeylou (Oct 1, 2003)

Great!  I'll check it out.


----------



## JazzAngel (Oct 1, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*pookeylou said:* 
I cannot over emphasize the exercise part of it too...no one can tell me that it did not help...I just wont believe it if they said it....I walk (and am now beginning to run) 3.2 miles, 4 days a week...IT IS CRUCIAL!  Is there an Atkins thread on here somewhere?   

[/ QUOTE ]

<font color="red">Yes the exercise part makes a very big difference.  I believe that increase protein yields above average growth even without the exercise but with daily exercise I have seen phenomanal growth. </font> 

*Glad to know that you gained more than one inch.  Congratulations!  *


----------



## brwnskingirl (Oct 1, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Tchutchucf the things that we use are natural. Like aloe vera, we use to have the plant in our backyard, so we opened the leaf and removed the pulp to mix with a conditioner and apply as deep treatment.
Mayonnaise, yogurt, avocado, banana, vegetable oil, olive oil, liquid vitamin A (arovit) was our beauty supply products. All these because was cheaper than by brand products. But there, is easy to buy herbs, oils, anywhere. They sell herbs on the street. Here I have no idea where to find them. And the prices way better, for example with $1.00 you can buy like 6 huge avocados, not tinny like here.
I have some conditioners that I brought last year and some vitamins as well, but the weather here is different, the water is different, my diet is different so maybe that's why they do not respond as well as there.
I miss there so much because I did not have to really take care of my hair, but here in US I am suffering.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]Im from Belize and we eat a lot of protein as well...I eat a lot of fish naturally. rice, beans and other high protein foods. Its so funny that u mention the aloe vera gel because thats ezactly what we use to do in Belize. We had a big plant in the back yard and when it came time for the time of the month for treatments we cut this open and applied it directly to our hair. I dont remember exactly how it came out though, but when i first joined this board I remembered that when I was younger we used aloe as well. Now i use it in my conditioners (sometimes) the end result is fantastik.*


----------



## dahllia (Oct 1, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*pookeylou said:* 
Hey ya'll...been on the Atkins diet for a while now...I can testify to the protien AND exercise cause the hair to grow faster theory...or it does in my case.

I eat no red meat...Boca Burgers for lunch...Salmon for dinner.  Omelets with salmon, cheese, sour cream and capers for breakfast.  Either that or boiled eggs if I am in a hurry.  I snack on cheese and deviled eggs made with Splenda for sweetness.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Now this is the first protein diet Ive seen that actually sounds doable to me, everything here sounds good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pookeylou (Oct 1, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*dahllia said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*pookeylou said:* 
Hey ya'll...been on the Atkins diet for a while now...I can testify to the protien AND exercise cause the hair to grow faster theory...or it does in my case.

I eat no red meat...Boca Burgers for lunch...Salmon for dinner.  Omelets with salmon, cheese, sour cream and capers for breakfast.  Either that or boiled eggs if I am in a hurry.  I snack on cheese and deviled eggs made with Splenda for sweetness.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Now this is the first protein diet Ive seen that actually sounds doable to me, everything here sounds good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.   

[/ QUOTE ]

It really works...I'll give an update on my weight loss for the week on Monday (10/6/03)...


----------



## ngaa (Oct 4, 2003)

girl thanks for the encouragement coz ima try and start back up on my protein drink coz i kno that takin it wud help but i'm jus too lazy!!


----------



## Cami (Oct 4, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*pookeylou said:* 
Hey ya'll...been on the Atkins diet for a while now...I can testify to the protien AND exercise cause the hair to grow faster theory...or it does in my case.

I eat no red meat...Boca Burgers for lunch...Salmon for dinner.  Omelets with salmon, cheese, sour cream and capers for breakfast.  Either that or boiled eggs if I am in a hurry.  I snack on cheese and deviled eggs made with Splenda for sweetness.  I had my check up with the doctor last month...he has decreased my blood pressure medicine down to half a pill a day...I was up to two.  Just by loosing 36 lbs so far...my blood pressure is controled...I am down 2 dress sizes and according to my husband...I no longer snore or stop breathing in my sleep for long periods of time...he says I am so quiet sometimes he wants to put a mirror to my nose to see if I am breathing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My health has only improved, however I am increasing my soy, eating more rice cheese (you honestly cannot tell the difference) and hopefully want to get rid of fish all together...even though it is very good for you....who knows...I may change my mind on that.   

[/ QUOTE ]

Congrats on your success pookeylou!  I've seen a difference since I've become a vegetarian because I have to keep up on the protein since I cut meats out.  I still eat fish, ONLY salmon and tuna, but no red meat, pork, ham, etc.  I work out 5 days a week and I can tell a difference also because of the water intake.  I can't wait to do my touchup to see how much growth I gained.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 4, 2003)

I know that protein shakes are reallypopular but it is getting really cold now so are there any warm drinks I can take with protein in them or would they be tooo nasty to take?


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 4, 2003)

I found this website with high protein foods and the correct nutritional quantity you should eat. Amazingly 3oz of flounder has 30.2 grams of protein. I might go on a high protein diet because many of the things on the list I eat anyway but not in the right quantity. Check out the site.

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/9847/protein.html


----------



## Tracy (Oct 4, 2003)

As an addendum to diamondchair's question...

Are people mixing their protein shakes with water and just stirring?  Or are you doing a whole blender thing and adding milk (skim, soy, or otherwise)?


----------



## DDHair (Oct 14, 2003)

I realize I may be the only one suffering from this, but do you guys notice an increase in bowel movements from protein.  I've had soy protein and now I am on milk and egg protein and yesterday I was hauling butt to the toilet.  My boyfriend is a former athlete and he's told me before how protein can keep you on the toilet.  So if you are ingesting 130 grams daily, how much does your body actually absorb?  I am only taking around 30 grams, with the shakes and food, I know that 130 has to keep your stomach rolling or do you get used to it after a while?  Maybe this is too much info, if so, please forgive me.


----------



## Serei (Oct 14, 2003)

Perhaps you are lactose intolerant? My best friend just found out that he was when he became a vegetarian and had to eat more dairy products. Just a guess. I have never heard of that before.


----------



## DDHair (Oct 14, 2003)

Well I don't believe I am lactose intolerant, only because I don't drink milk, but every other dairy product such as ice cream, I do have cereal with milk, and cheese, don't give me problems.  And I make my smoothies with juice and fruit.  Maybe I just have to get used to it for longer than a week.


----------



## nekee (Dec 2, 2003)

bump


----------



## tasha (Dec 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## Tebby1017 (Dec 22, 2003)

Bumping for Brandy

Tebby


----------



## Teva (Dec 24, 2003)

I love, love, love this board and all the great advice I get here.

Did anyone else get more or faster growth since increasing their protein?   I have!!!

Jazzy was very helpful. She suggested that I exercise to help increase the speed of my hair growth also.  Ok, so I have not seen 2 inches in one month yet but I did get more than an inch almost every single month.

Any one else see more growth?


----------



## Kaela (Feb 27, 2004)

*bump for candie*


----------



## Teva (Feb 27, 2004)

WOW!  This thread is still alive?

Funny thing I was telling a friend today that I really learned alot on this board. The biggest difference I ever saw was the protein shakes.  They make my hair grow like crazy.  

Everyone should try it.


----------



## sengschick (Feb 27, 2004)

Teva,

I reviewed the initial post and saw that the amount of protein was in access of 100g per day.  I'm vegetarian, consuming no flesh or eggs, so 132g of protein per day is beyond my capability.  I was wondering how many grams you're consuming per day?  

Thanks!


----------



## JazzAngel (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey I too am surprise to find this thread still active. 

YOu can tally up all the protein you get from all your food sources.  It is not necessary that you get as much as 130grams.  I am very active so I do need more protein than most.  Watch the protein in your cheese.  Do you eat tofu?  It does not have alot but that is one other source of protein.  Beans are another source.  You can also take a protein supplement.  

Like Teva, I have also experimented with increasing and decreasing my protein.  Without any doubt the added protein helps my hair to grow very fast.  Every single time I stop monitoring my protien intake my growth slows down considerably.


----------



## Poohbear (May 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*JazzAngel said:*
Like most of the members I do have my share of daily vitamins. Recently I got soo disgusted with the whole hair thing and really slacked of on taking my vitamins.  BUT, I am on a very high protein diet for weight loss.  Since being very focus with my diet I am aware of taking in a minum of 130grams of protien a day.  I also run 7 miles a day.  

A few days ago a friend of mine measure my hair only to discover that I had succeded in growing and retaining 2 inches of growth for the month.  

I tried reaching this 2 inch goal in May or was it June and all I got was about 1 1/2, that was with all my vitamis.  I was a bit disappointed and for this I just got disgused, but now on this high protein diet sans vitamins I reached it.    

Part of my plan includes taking a Whey protein supplement.   

 <font color="blue">So could it be that protein alone would increase hair growth?  </font>  



[/ QUOTE ]

JazzAngel,

Even though it was measured, did your hair look like it was considerably longer???? Do you have pics???


----------



## KaramelKendra (May 14, 2004)

TO JAZZANGEL
WOW ,CONGRATS GURL!!!I HAVE REACHEAD BRA STRAP LENGHT TRYNA GET TO WAISTE LENGHT.I MA FITNESS TRAINER SO I DO EXERCISE REGURARLY,DRINK PROTEIN SHAKE 2 X A WEEK AND EAT BEANS 3X A WEEK.I DON T LIKE MEAT, AND BEANS R AN EXCELLENT SUBSTITUTEOF THAT ..I RARELY EAT EGGS ,BUT I EAT 50 ALMONDS EVERYDAY WHICH R VERY RICH OF PROTEINS AND VITAMIN E.DRINK PLENTY OF WATER AND TAKE MULTIVITAMINS.
I WOULD SUGGEST TO DONT EAT SO MANY EGGS (6!!?)A DAY CAUSE THAT COULD BE SERIOUSLY DANGEROUS FOR YOUR HEALTH,SO TRY TO SWITCH ON DIFFERENT TYPE OF PROTEIN SOURCES...AS ALMONDS,LOBSTER,RED MEAT,CHICKEN,BEANS,MILK..ETC..BY THE WAY WHO THE HECK PRESCRIBE U TO EAT SO MANY EGGS GURLS?IS HE TRYNA  KILL U OR SOMETHING?


----------



## JazzAngel (May 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Poohbear said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*JazzAngel said:*
Like most of the members I do have my share of daily vitamins. Recently I got soo disgusted with the whole hair thing and really slacked of on taking my vitamins.  BUT, I am on a very high protein diet for weight loss.  Since being very focus with my diet I am aware of taking in a minum of 130grams of protien a day.  I also run 7 miles a day.  

A few days ago a friend of mine measure my hair only to discover that I had succeded in growing and retaining 2 inches of growth for the month.  

I tried reaching this 2 inch goal in May or was it June and all I got was about 1 1/2, that was with all my vitamis.  I was a bit disappointed and for this I just got disgused, but now on this high protein diet sans vitamins I reached it.    

Part of my plan includes taking a Whey protein supplement.   

 <font color="blue">So could it be that protein alone would increase hair growth?  </font>  



[/ QUOTE ]

JazzAngel,

Even though it was measured, did your hair look like it was considerably longer???? Do you have pics??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

*I know that it is hard to believe, especially if you have not had such an expereince.  There are many, many things that the human body is capable of that our limited thinking will not allow us to experience.  

I have to repeat that I run alot which could have very well helped me considerabily more than someone who is inactive.  

To answer the many PMs: NO, NO, NO I do not only eat eggs. I just watch my overall protein intake. 

Do, I always get such phenomal grwoth, NO, NO, No.  I do not have the disciple to always watch my diet.  But, when I do yes I see the growth.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## JazzAngel (May 14, 2004)

*Here are some pictures...*

these are dated...can I really say that I got 12 inches in one year?...huh! maybe not exactly but it certainly more than just average I think...donno 

http://groups.msn.com/HairStuff/myhairprogress.msnw


----------



## Armyqt (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Here are some pictures...*

[ QUOTE ]
*JazzAngel said:*
these are dated...can I really say that I got 12 inches in one year?...huh! maybe not exactly but it certainly more than just average I think...donno 

http://groups.msn.com/HairStuff/myhairprogress.msnw



[/ QUOTE ]






  The proof is in the pudding.  Your hair is banging and growing growing, growing.  Congrats


----------



## debyjay (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Here are some pictures...*

Wow Jazz that is so awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Teva (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Here are some pictures...*

your hair grew alot!


----------



## Brooke007 (May 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*KaramelKendra said:*
TO JAZZANGEL
WOW ,CONGRATS GURL!!!I HAVE REACHEAD BRA STRAP LENGHT TRYNA GET TO WAISTE LENGHT.I MA FITNESS TRAINER SO I DO EXERCISE REGURARLY,DRINK PROTEIN SHAKE 2 X A WEEK AND EAT BEANS 3X A WEEK.I DON T LIKE MEAT, AND BEANS R AN EXCELLENT SUBSTITUTEOF THAT ..I RARELY EAT EGGS ,BUT I EAT 50 ALMONDS EVERYDAY WHICH R VERY RICH OF PROTEINS AND VITAMIN E.DRINK PLENTY OF WATER AND TAKE MULTIVITAMINS.
I WOULD SUGGEST TO DONT EAT SO MANY EGGS (6!!?)A DAY CAUSE THAT COULD BE SERIOUSLY DANGEROUS FOR YOUR HEALTH,SO TRY TO SWITCH ON DIFFERENT TYPE OF PROTEIN SOURCES...AS ALMONDS,LOBSTER,RED MEAT,CHICKEN,BEANS,MILK..ETC..BY THE WAY WHO THE HECK PRESCRIBE U TO EAT SO MANY EGGS GURLS?IS HE TRYNA  KILL U OR SOMETHING? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ] To each her own but the whole eggs will kill you thing has been waaaay overrated.

The last two decades of research are increasingly showing that egg consumption should not be a concern for a majority of people.

The American Heart Association (AHA) has even recently changed its position on the egg from recommending that Americans restrict their consumption of eggs to no more than three a week back in 1972 to at least one egg a day.


----------



## Kalani (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Here are some pictures...*

I've always heard that protein makes hair grow. My mom told me that when I was young but I never gave it much thought til later and was never disciplined enough watch my protein intake. 
However, the last month or so I have been craving protein shakes(particularly strawberry and banana's mixed in).
Either I've made them at home in the blender or buy them at the smoothie shops.
Well I relaxed my hair about 3 weeks ago and already there is like an inch of new growth! I was like wha????...then I remembered my protein shake craze. So must have been that ...or the increased scalp massages and Bikram yoga for relaxation, probably both!


----------



## Brooke007 (May 14, 2004)

JazzAngel, nice pics. you're pretty lady too


----------



## NGC (May 15, 2004)

JazzAngel - your hair looks great and as Armyqt says - the proof is in the pudding!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Poohbear (May 15, 2004)

Nice natural hair JazzAngel!


----------



## happylocks (May 28, 2004)

ur hair looks really great and it has grown, very beautiful


----------



## pink_flower (Aug 20, 2004)

Bump for Skydancer!


----------



## Skydancer (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  JazzAngel, your growth is amazing:O


----------



## thatscuteright (Aug 21, 2004)

JazzAngel,you are very beautiful,and your hair looks very healthy and has grown very fast!


----------



## Sascha (Aug 21, 2004)

Your hair is awesome!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey Jazz, congrats on the growth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! I agree with you  my hair has grown a lot over the past several months an I also attribute it to my high protein diet. I also take supplements, but I really think it's the protein. 

I've always been anemic and my doctor had been trying to get me to eat red meat for years but I gave it up a long time ago. Anyway, I started eating it again last year and earlier this year I started doing a modified version of the Atkins diet and my hair has grown a lot. I haven't measured the NG, but I can tell how long it's grown by looking at pictures of my haircut in January.

I had a physical a couple of weeks ago and for the first time in my life, my iron levels are normal! Yeah for protein- helped me with overall health and growing hair


----------



## kombov_dymond (Nov 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## onepraying (Nov 30, 2004)

Jazz, 

How has the protein diet helped your weight loss?  Are you still doing the high protein?   

Your hair grew longer and is VERY beautiful.

Thanks

~op~


----------



## Integrity (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Here are some pictures...*

does anyone have a recipe for making protein shakes at home?


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Here are some pictures...*

Due to the success that some of you ladies have had with protein in increasing your hair growth, I think I may try to increase my own protein intake. /images/graemlins/clap.gif  I don't eat much red meat, and even though I eat meat I don't eat it often.  When I do it's usually turkey, salmon, tuna, etc.  I don't know what's wrong with me. LOL*  I guess I just was never a big meat eater.  

I'm currently taking those Ultranourishair pills from GNC.  Is anyone else taking these?  Do they really work?  I've been taking them off and on since September, and I dont' really notice any real increase in growth in my hair.

I would like to take those protein shakes, but when I drink them they're always kind of chalky tasting and not that tasty to me so I always end up not finishing it. .  ARe there any safe protein pills that I can buy at GNC or vitamin world?  Which ones would you all recommend?  Thanks.


----------



## Aerie17 (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow!  Worth thinking about...


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Dec 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*JazzAngel said:*
Like most of the members I do have my share of daily vitamins. Recently I got soo disgusted with the whole hair thing and really slacked of on taking my vitamins.  BUT, I am on a very high protein diet for weight loss.  Since being very focus with my diet I am aware of taking in a minum of 130grams of protien a day.  I also run 7 miles a day.  

A few days ago a friend of mine measure my hair only to discover that I had succeded in growing and retaining 2 inches of growth for the month.  

I tried reaching this 2 inch goal in May or was it June and all I got was about 1 1/2, that was with all my vitamis.  I was a bit disappointed and for this I just got disgused, but now on this high protein diet sans vitamins I reached it.    

Part of my plan includes taking a Whey protein supplement.   

 <font color="blue">So could it be that protein alone would increase hair growth?  </font>  



[/ QUOTE ]

Hair, skin and nails are made up of majority protein, so eating a diet rich in protein and cutting out too much sugar can only be good for your hair, skin and nails as well as muscle....However, you need other nutrients too. /images/graemlins/smile.gif

Well done on your 2" of growth /images/graemlins/shocked.gif/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## Armyqt (Feb 14, 2005)

Worth another bump


----------



## nyc_beauty (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow Thanks


----------



## PoeticJustice (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry if this was already mentioned because I didn't read every post, but I believe you are supposed to only eat the egg whites (the yolk is the cholestorol part) and the egg whites is the protein. I read on the Black Hair media board where a woman eats 4 eggs a day, 3 of them are just the egg whites. I've been doing it where I eat 2 in the morning and 2 at night.

Also, where I can get these enzymes I hear about that break down the protein?


----------



## mshoney2u (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats on your growth jazz, I would love to do that can you please tell me how the optimum protein taste. I am thinking of getting some.
Thanks in advance.
mshoney


----------



## senimoni (Feb 28, 2005)

This should be interesting, I just bought some protein b/c I'm not big on alot of meat. It has a significant amount of l-cysteine in it too. My protein is Optimum, its pretty good. You have to try different things, I know it sounds nasty but I mix 6 oz protein shake with warm coffee. Or I add instant coffee to cold protein shake....sometimes with a dash of cinnamon.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 11, 2005)

So any updates about getting more growth per month with high protein diet? Bonjour


----------



## lveurslf (May 12, 2005)

I don't normally get alot of newgrowth. Maybe .25" per month. Once I started increasing my protein, my hair now grows .5" on average and 1" in certain areas. I used Designer Whey, tuna, or peanut butter, in addtion to my normal diet when I want to increase my protein intake for the day.


----------



## FashionistaNY (May 12, 2005)

Enzymes in general are a catalyst which helps speed up the progress.  Therefore, digestive enzymes would help speed up the process of breaking down the proteins into amino acids (building blocks) that your body would absorb.

Enzymes are often used in chemistry/biology to speed up processes.  Sometimes we don't have 3 days to sit there lol....so you add certain enzymes and can 1000x the rate.


----------



## hairlover (May 12, 2005)

this is a great thread, thanks for sharing the info.......


----------



## Jewell (May 12, 2005)

Zuppy said:
			
		

> Well, from what someone on the board told me, there are smooth avacados - when you feel them there is no texture and there are avacados with bumb/lumbs/knots The "bumby" ones are dark green and feel like you are running your fingers over rocks.- you feel lumps or bumps or texture to them - they described that the bumpy ones (the ones with texture) are not good for the hair... does that help?



I know this is an old thread, but the "bumpy" avocadoes are called Hass avocadoes. The smooth ones are Florida avocadoes here in the U.S. I think I will eat smoked oysters or sardines, including 2 boiled eggs each day without the yolk. I can probably do a can of tuna to alternate with the oysters and sardines. I have some coupons for free Pure Protein bars, too. I have been eating a lot more meat than usual (I like pasta a lot) like steaks and lots of ground beef, and I could have sworn that my new growth has gotten a lot thicker in the past 2 weeks. I am going to take in a minimum of 180 grams of protein a day. I love meat and fish, although fish is a lot healthier! You ladies are on to something.


----------



## LaRobinWolfe76 (May 13, 2005)

About a month ago I began taking On Whey Protein for the Body For Life challenge I would mix the Vanilla powder in an orange Gatorade to get a creamsicle taste.I would also eat 1 egg to 3 egg whites and would also eat Salmon.Oh my Goodness my hair definetely grew like 2.5 inches I got 4 inches cut in Nov. I have grown those 4 inches back and cut another 1 inch off I have a problem with scissors  erplexed I also began exercising but I did notice increased growth and it was shiny and not dry even though I live in a very dry climate.The ladies at the salon were so  erplexed  they began asking me thousands of questions about the length of my hair.After I left the salon I got in an arguement in the Beauty Supply Store with a stylist that said my hair was not real it was extensions  I'm a Believer!!


----------



## Taya (May 13, 2005)

dahllia said:
			
		

> [ QUOTE ]
> I had 3 eggs  for breakfast.  Lunch usually Salmon or Tuna with a small salad.  Mid day I have the shake.  Dinner I have 3 boiled eggs with some kind of vegetable.
> 
> [/ QUOTE ]
> ...


hello,this is Taya I'm new and I think your family is right bout the too many eggs. before i started my diet it said to go get blood work and everything done ( diabetes,cholesterol,etc) i did and my cholesterol was a little high. later i got off the diet. but during the diet i was eating at least 3-4 eggs for breakfast and sometimes 2 boiled eggs for lunch. ( because they say the more protein eatten more weight can be lost and build muscle mass) anyway now i decided to get back on that diet and had my blood work done and they say my cholesterol is way higher than before ( almost 1 yr later). but i didn't pay attention to how much cholesterol eggs had in them.  also i read a nutitional book that said  you should only have so many eggs a week. 
just a fyi.        sorry for the long message.


----------



## beloved1 (May 16, 2005)

Great thread, thanks for bumping Moderator.

This definitely worked for me.  My normal hair growth is .5 inch per month, when I did the Induction phase of atkins and was heavy on the eggs and meat, I retained an inch in a month.  I'm going to refocus on my protein intake, I've been keeping my carbs down, but I need to make sure I have my protein up, especially my eggs as discusse dhere and on another post.


----------



## esoterica (Jun 1, 2005)

bump...
An interesting egg article: http://www.mercola.com/2002/nov/13/eggs.htm
Great info from the American Egg Board http://www.aeb.org/facts/facts.html


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jul 15, 2005)

bumpin' for the updates!!!Bonjour


----------



## aqualung (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm going to resume the high protein diet. Been eating too much junk lately, and not making an effort to structure my meals well.

The tuna-and-egg salads are what worked really well for me before. I miss them. Will use only egg whites this time.

I've got protein powder left at home, too.


----------



## PoeticJustice (Nov 19, 2005)

Can some one tell me where to get the digestive enzymes that break down the protein?  TIA


----------



## CurleeDST (Nov 19, 2005)

Funny you wrote this b/c I was reviewing the fruit flush by Jay Robb on www.jayrobb.com and he sells the whey protein powder which you mix with water and drink 6 oz, 5 times the first day (every other hour).  It contains 24 grams of protein for each 1 oz serving which calculates up to 720 grams of protein in JUST ONE DAY!

I noticed when I eat a lot of yogurt and dairy products (including ice cream) my nails grow quicker along w/ the hair on my eyebrows and legs.

Hair is nothing but protein so it makes sense to me.  Vitamins are good for overall good health and weight management.  And GOOD HEALTH means healthy skin, hair and nails!




			
				JazzAngel said:
			
		

> Like most of the members I do have my share of daily vitamins. Recently I got soo disgusted with the whole hair thing and really slacked of on taking my vitamins.  BUT, I am on a very high protein diet for weight loss.  Since being very focus with my diet I am aware of taking in a minum of 130grams of protien a day.  I also run 7 miles a day.
> 
> A few days ago a friend of mine measure my hair only to discover that I had succeded in growing and retaining 2 inches of growth for the month.
> 
> ...


----------



## CurleeDST (Nov 19, 2005)

OH and another thing - I read on one of the raw food websites that we do not need as much protein as we may consume for good health.  Just something to be careful of b/c overdosing on ANYTHING can have just the reverse effect.


----------



## CurleeDST (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes, 64 oz of water a day is the MINIMUM you sh/ drink.  Definitely get in that good old fashioned water!!!!  You want to continue to flush out your system.




			
				Teva said:
			
		

> Oh she told me to drink alot of water now that I am adding more protein to my diet.  She stressed this alot.  She said that was really important.


----------



## ekomba (Nov 19, 2005)

Justicewifey said:
			
		

> Can some one tell me where to get the digestive enzymes that break down the protein?  TIA



I use NOW chewable papaya enzymes with mint and chlorophyll. Thats what the lady at GNC recommended me to  chew 2 after i take my vits or heavy protein meal to  break down the protein else we cant digest big amounts


----------



## PoeticJustice (Nov 21, 2005)

ekomba said:
			
		

> I use NOW chewable papaya enzymes with mint and chlorophyll. Thats what the lady at GNC recommended me to  chew 2 after i take my vits or heavy protein meal to  break down the protein else we cant digest big amounts






Thanks alot Ekomba.  I'll go to GNC tomorrow to check them out. How long have you been taking them and have you noticed a substantial difference?


----------



## ekomba (Nov 21, 2005)

Justicewifey said:
			
		

> Thanks alot Ekomba.  I'll go to GNC tomorrow to check them out. How long have you been taking them and have you noticed a substantial difference?




I took them for a year while transitioning when i was taking massive amounts of vits like 20mg of biotin with 2 pills of freeda biotin 10mg (faster faster growth but then u really need the enzymes to make sure u breaking them) i was taking loooooooots of different pills so it definetely worked as i used to get tired,loaded but with the enzymes felt better in fact i knew i was not using really the vits as my urine used to be really bright neon not anymore so i know i m retaining them and now i only use 4 different vits pp biotin (6 for 6mg) vitol hair skins nail time released (it has 3mg of biotin too so iget a total of 9mg) freeda silica 1,  and solo multivit but i m buy again the nature's made super b complex i run out so basically 5 vits i stopped taking my enzymes as my urine remains clear (sorry to be graphic) and i dont take a load of vits but it still good to take the enzymes if you have a heavy protein diet. i m more of a carb,grains,fruits,veggies girl but i need to add protein back in my diet be it nuts or anything but if you eat lotta meat, fish and all take 2 enzymes with your meal its like candy u chew it thats it


----------



## kizzylonghair (Nov 21, 2005)

ekomba

This is very intersting, I have just started to take a high protein (Whey Protein Shake) and I have notice some of the same symptoms as you.
I will get some of these enzymes, I am even noticing that once I take my shake I really cant eat for a while is like a meal supplement.
I have no problems with my weight so that really not what to be doing.
Plus I have notice that I :fart: more  
However I am looking forward to the extra growth that I am getting 

Kizzy


----------



## ekomba (Nov 21, 2005)

kizzylonghair said:
			
		

> ekomba
> 
> This is very intersting, I have just started to take a high protein (Whey Protein Shake) and I have notice some of the same symptoms as you.
> I will get some of these enzymes, I am even noticing that once I take my shake I really cant eat for a while is like a meal supplement.
> ...



Thats funny kizzy me too when i used to take my soy protein if i took it with my vits i mean i could not do both like i was not hungry and too full and i would only have like a egg a toast for breakfast and a glass of water with my vits i would feel so full i had to wait like 2 more hours for the shake cause it will feel me up but make me tired and when i started to take the enzymes after each meal i felt better


----------



## PoeticJustice (Nov 21, 2005)

ekomba said:
			
		

> I took them for a year while transitioning when i was taking massive amounts of vits like 20mg of biotin with 2 pills of freeda biotin 10mg (faster faster growth but then u really need the enzymes to make sure u breaking them) i was taking loooooooots of different pills so it definetely worked as i used to get tired,loaded but with the enzymes felt better in fact i knew i was not using really the vits as my urine used to be really bright neon not anymore so i know i m retaining them and now i only use 4 different vits pp biotin (6 for 6mg) vitol hair skins nail time released (it has 3mg of biotin too so iget a total of 9mg) freeda silica 1,  and solo multivit but i m buy again the nature's made super b complex i run out so basically 5 vits i stopped taking my enzymes as my urine remains clear (sorry to be graphic) and i dont take a load of vits but it still good to take the enzymes if you have a heavy protein diet. i m more of a carb,grains,fruits,veggies girl but i need to add protein back in my diet be it nuts or anything but if you eat lotta meat, fish and all take 2 enzymes with your meal its like candy u chew it thats it






Thanks again, I didn't get a chance to go today because my son was sick. I hope to pick these up in the next day or two. I'll probably pick some of the protein shake up too. I'm terrible when it come to drinking this so I hope I can find some in a ready-to-drink can and just keep a bunch at my desk at work. But I have no problem taking a bunch of vits. I need to get back into that as well.


----------



## PoeticJustice (Nov 21, 2005)

ekomba said:
			
		

> I use NOW chewable papaya enzymes with mint and chlorophyll. Thats what the lady at GNC recommended me to  chew 2 after i take my vits or heavy protein meal to  break down the protein else we cant digest big amounts





You know who am I kiddin, can you tell me what your high protein diet was? I need something to go off of... thanks!


----------



## CurleeDST (Nov 21, 2005)

Where are folks purchasing their enzyme pills?


----------



## ekomba (Nov 21, 2005)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Where are folks purchasing their enzyme pills?



I buy mine at GNC


----------



## ekomba (Nov 21, 2005)

Justicewifey said:
			
		

> You know who am I kiddin, can you tell me what your high protein diet was? I need something to go off of... thanks!



eggs and boca meat (21g protein) for breakfast with one soy protein shake (mind you the pp protein shake i was taking twice a day was very potent lotta l-cysteine and amino acids ), i used to feel so stuff after the breakfast it was not the regular eggs but the organic ones with added b complex vitamins if i took more than 2 i would get sick very potent.lotta chicken or turkey burger or fish for lunch (salmon or salmon stuffed with shrimp or tilapia) with organic veggies (baby field greens, organic plum tomatoes, lotta avocado and my own dressing: organic mustard with EVOO and balsamic vinegar salt pepper), dinner lamb with a puree of yams or baked flounder with baked potato and sour cream chives and cheese and vitamins in the morning normally for snacks i used to always snack on carrots and tuna


----------



## PoeticJustice (Nov 21, 2005)

ekomba said:
			
		

> eggs and boca meat (21g protein) for breakfast with one soy protein shake (mind you the pp protein shake i was taking twice a day was very potent lotta l-cysteine and amino acids ), i used to feel so stuff after the breakfast it was not the regular eggs but the organic ones with added b complex vitamins if i took more than 2 i would get sick very potent.lotta chicken or turkey burger or fish for lunch (salmon or salmon stuffed with shrimp or tilapia) with organic veggies (baby field greens, organic plum tomatoes, lotta avocado and my own dressing: organic mustard with EVOO and balsamic vinegar salt pepper), dinner lamb with a puree of yams or baked flounder with baked potato and sour cream chives and cheese and vitamins in the morning normally for snacks i used to always snack on carrots and tuna






WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!  I'm stuffed just reading this!  I'm going to take a chance and ask if you know something I can take that increases appetites? I'm lucky if I eat decent 3-square meals a day. I'm terrible with my eating habits (not right and not enough)...


----------



## ekomba (Nov 21, 2005)

Justicewifey said:
			
		

> WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!  I'm stuffed just reading this!  I'm going to take a chance and ask if you know something I can take that increases appetites? I'm lucky if I eat decent 3-square meals a day. I'm terrible with my eating habits (not right and not enough)...



in fact it depends if you trying to lose weight or gain weight because if you take anything fibrous like lotta fiber like beans veggies fruits whole grains nuts and  seeds its good for you but it make you full like a sensation of being full so you retain the food longer like its harder to chew thus you can lose weight because you dont feel hungry but if you take starchy carbs and breads and anything loaded with sugar you just get a high and drop and is tempted to eat more . in fact the natural way to increase your appetite so u dont have to rely on pills to do that is to eat your last meal like around 6-7 i notice that usually i have to force myself to eat in the morning as i m never hungry i take my breakfast at 12pm cause i m not hungry before and end up eating late dinner at 11pm sometimes 1am but if u eat the last meal and dont overdo it and keep it light trust me you will wake up famished and will eat during the day and as the night approach u will be fuller and will still lose the weight as you burn it more throughout of the day instead of the food sitting in your stomack and waking up full and not taking any breakfast you can also try exercise it increases appetite


----------



## PoeticJustice (Nov 21, 2005)

ekomba said:
			
		

> in fact it depends if you trying to lose weight or gain weight because if you take anything fibrous like lotta fiber like beans veggies fruits whole grains nuts and  seeds its good for you but it make you full like a sensation of being full so you retain the food longer like its harder to chew thus you can lose weight because you dont feel hungry but if you take starchy carbs and breads and anything loaded with sugar you just get a high and drop and is tempted to eat more . in fact the natural way to increase your appetite so u dont have to rely on pills to do that is to eat your last meal like around 6-7 i notice that usually i have to force myself to eat in the morning as i m never hungry i take my breakfast at 12pm cause i m not hungry before and end up eating late dinner at 11pm sometimes 1am but if u eat the last meal and dont overdo it and keep it light trust me you will wake up famished and will eat during the day and as the night approach u will be fuller and will still lose the weight as you burn it more throughout of the day instead of the food sitting in your stomack and waking up full and not taking any breakfast you can also try exercise it increases appetite






Thanks again Ekomba... I didn't mean to hijack the thread. I'm going to PM you.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Nov 21, 2005)

Sweet Nic,

When they speak of protein are they talking of animal or plant (like soy) protein.  I couldn't imagine plant protein doing this much damage to the body



			
				SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> I found a little something that backs up Jazz's claim. check it out http://www.hhmi.org/fuchs/fuchs.pdf
> 
> Every good thing must be taken in moderation. So make sure you check this article out. http://www.pcrm.org/magazine/GM02Autumn/GM02Autumn07.html


----------



## napgurl (Nov 22, 2005)

Jazz Angel: *7 miles a day, whoa are you training for a marathon?
Ive been on a high protein diet and I also consume carbs found in fruits and veggies, the pounds have been shedding off like crazy. I combine the diet w/ mary windsor pilates and running a mile every other day. If its just for weight loss dont you think you might be overdoing it a tad bit, that and along w/ the fact that you should rest your muscles a day in between workouts.[/*QUOTE]

You don't need to rest between runs.  I use to run 9 miles everyday and I felt great. If you are weight lifting then you need to rest only the body parts that you exercised.


----------



## ekomba (Nov 22, 2005)

czyfaith77 said:
			
		

> Sweet Nic,
> 
> When they speak of protein are they talking of animal or plant (like soy) protein.  I couldn't imagine plant protein doing this much damage to the body




I AGREE that plant protein is not as damaging  as animal protein but still has to be consumed with moderation. in regards to animal protein damaging the body thats one thing i m trying to change and one of the reasons i m trying to switch to free range or organic meat but its so expansive. i know an excellent company that sells free range poultry and meat online LOBEL'S they well known i always joke when i make it i will only order from them ahha so i advise and recommend anyone eating a diet loaded in animal protein not only to take enzymes but to try to incorporate more organic meat or try to lower their consumption in favor of more vegetal protein  to avoid damaging their body. i know as for me i love meat so much i cant give it up i tried before so i m trying to go organic whenever i can. You wonder how animal protein is damaging the body? simple i had read in a holistic health book-and it was what made me switch sometimes to organic whenever i can cause its hard- i had read that and i quote "_in regards to pork. it is illegal to feed raw garbage to hogs. however processed (cooked) garbage is legal. this cooked garbage is so-called animal feed food and causes anemia,ulcers and systemic disorders (dis-ease in the entire pig). Antibiotics such as copper sulfate (a poison) are fed to hogs to increase their growth. copper sulfate causes nerve and brain damage, senility  and decreases the life span.the same cancer-causing chemicals that are in the animal are eaten by the consumer of the animal flesh. Giving animals inoculations makes the consumer believe the cancerous and dis-eased hogs are safe. Pork has never been graded. the ratio of fat to meat (grading) is solely controled by the pig industry, not the federal government. Fat is the storage place for high concentrations of estrogen, steroids, chemicals, preservatives and other non specified chemicals. pigs are being cloned and genetically modified causing them to have new strains of diseases that cannot be killed or treated. the pig eaters eat new diseases

chicken: chicken feed has poisonous arsenic (to speed growth),antibiotics, growth hormones,steroids, tranquilizers, anti-infective agents,aspirin,stilbestrol (causes birth defects) and pesticides. these chemical poisonous drugs get into the chicken flesh and are eaten by the consumer. the FDA approves these chemicals and more.USDA does not detect all contamination and diseases of fowls. in fact, they found one out of five birds are unfit for human consumption and yet they pass state inspections. chickens are filthy garbage eating birds. they are pigs with feathers. Synthetic urea (a chemical found in urine) is used as a protein substitute because it is cheap and partially eliminates the need for expansive soy beans. in others they feed the animals unsterilized urine. Meat packers use meat tenderizers so that the tough, stringy flesh of old bulls,cows pigs,lambs and chickens can be sold as high quality meat. synthetic cancerous pesticides are fed to animals in order to keep the manure free of flies. pesticides are internelly  injected to kill worms that are in the animal. once eaten, they interfere with digestion. DDT-like chemicals are used and it has been proven by the Texas Research Foundation in 1950 that meat is contaminated and rendered unsafe due to pesticides such as DDT and chemicals of similar molecular structure. Cancer-causing drugs are put in animal feed to increase the animal's size The FDA approved the use of stilbestrol in 1955. it was scientifically proven to cause cancer by the International Union against cancer in 1956. additionally, antibiotics are given to food animals. this causes bacteria to develop a resistance to drugs in man and makes the prescribing of medications for infections a questionable therapeutic value. tranquilizers are given to animals to increase growth and its is given to cows to increase milk production. they also increase the effect of stilbestrol and antibiotics aside from being harmful to man. notwithstandinf, the FDA approved their use and has allowed doubling of the use of many of them. Ironically stilbestrol (a hormone) is used to cause sterile cows to produce milk and to sterilize bulls. people who eat this hormone , combined will develop reproductive problems and have children with birth defects. the effect of this hormone, combined with other chemicals has dangerous repercussions. The FDA has approved the use of cancer-causing chemicals such as sodium nitrite, sodium nitrate, sodium ascorbate and a complete list of these would fill an entire book. Bulletin #4 of the federal government proves that these chemicals are cancerous. many cancerous and AIDS causing chemicals are used to just give a good red color to meat and hide the spoiled smell and taste. Boston's Children's foundation has scientifically proven that the meat industries's chemicals cause degenerative disease, cancer, AIDS and produce abnormal growths. yet the use of these synthetic chemicals continues with the federal government's approval
Fish and seafood get the same chemicals in them via fish feed and seafood fed used by the fishery farms and the chemicalized ice that they are packed in for shipment. many chemicals are used at the fisheries (seafood farms) and they use chemically polluted water. The eating of the dead corpses of animals is an ethical, religious, moral, ecological, humanitarian and economical issue. However, the question of should u eat meat or should u not eat meat has to be answered by each individual_".


----------



## CurleeDST (Nov 22, 2005)

Running 7 miles a day is excellent for weight loss and/or maintenance as long as she isn't pushing herself too hard for too long of a duration.  Typically it is ok for the body to participate in some sort of cardio exercise on a daily basis.  If you are pumping iron it is wise to give the worked muscle a day to rest so it can repair itself and build up bulk and tone.

Go girl, I currently only have time to run 3 miles a day but am pushing to run further on weekends when time allows!

I think with that type of mileage you should experience overall health improvement, good heart rate, pulse and cholesterol levels.  Other positive responses to the health are healthy skin, hair and nails.




			
				mscolwhite said:
			
		

> Jazz Angel: *7 miles a day, whoa are you training for a marathon?
> Ive been on a high protein diet and I also consume carbs found in fruits and veggies, the pounds have been shedding off like crazy. I combine the diet w/ mary windsor pilates and running a mile every other day. If its just for weight loss dont you think you might be overdoing it a tad bit, that and along w/ the fact that you should rest your muscles a day in between workouts.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> You don't need to rest between runs.  I use to run 9 miles everyday and I felt great. If you are weight lifting then you need to rest only the body parts that you exercised.


----------



## SoulFlower (Jan 11, 2006)

Congradulations on your New Growth. Were you taking vitamins during that month too or just after and got 1 1/2 inch of growth? What is your current regimen? Do you wear a protective style?


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 11, 2006)

I am getting similar progress after increasing myt protein, including the whey shake.

I just got a relaxer 2.5 weeks ago and I have about 1/2-3/4 inch of new growth.

I have never seen anything like this and I find it hard to believe.  I keep thinking, "may I was just underprocessed the last time."


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Jan 11, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> I AGREE that plant protein is not as damaging  as animal protein but still has to be consumed with moderation. in regards to animal protein damaging the body thats one thing i m trying to change and one of the reasons i m trying to switch to free range or organic meat but its so expansive. i know an excellent company that sells free range poultry and meat online LOBEL'S they well known i always joke when i make it i will only order from them ahha so i advise and recommend anyone eating a diet loaded in animal protein not only to take enzymes but to try to incorporate more organic meat or try to lower their consumption in favor of more vegetal protein  to avoid damaging their body. i know as for me i love meat so much i cant give it up i tried before so i m trying to go organic whenever i can. You wonder how animal protein is damaging the body? simple i had read in a holistic health book-and it was what made me switch sometimes to organic whenever i can cause its hard- i had read that and i quote "_in regards to pork. it is illegal to feed raw garbage to hogs. however processed (cooked) garbage is legal. this cooked garbage is so-called animal feed food and causes anemia,ulcers and systemic disorders (dis-ease in the entire pig). Antibiotics such as copper sulfate (a poison) are fed to hogs to increase their growth. copper sulfate causes nerve and brain damage, senility  and decreases the life span.the same cancer-causing chemicals that are in the animal are eaten by the consumer of the animal flesh. Giving animals inoculations makes the consumer believe the cancerous and dis-eased hogs are safe. Pork has never been graded. the ratio of fat to meat (grading) is solely controled by the pig industry, not the federal government. Fat is the storage place for high concentrations of estrogen, steroids, chemicals, preservatives and other non specified chemicals. pigs are being cloned and genetically modified causing them to have new strains of diseases that cannot be killed or treated. the pig eaters eat new diseases
> 
> chicken: chicken feed has poisonous arsenic (to speed growth),antibiotics, growth hormones,steroids, tranquilizers, anti-infective agents,aspirin,stilbestrol (causes birth defects) and pesticides. these chemical poisonous drugs get into the chicken flesh and are eaten by the consumer. the FDA approves these chemicals and more.USDA does not detect all contamination and diseases of fowls. in fact, they found one out of five birds are unfit for human consumption and yet they pass state inspections. chickens are filthy garbage eating birds. they are pigs with feathers. Synthetic urea (a chemical found in urine) is used as a protein substitute because it is cheap and partially eliminates the need for expansive soy beans. in others they feed the animals unsterilized urine. Meat packers use meat tenderizers so that the tough, stringy flesh of old bulls,cows pigs,lambs and chickens can be sold as high quality meat. synthetic cancerous pesticides are fed to animals in order to keep the manure free of flies. pesticides are internelly  injected to kill worms that are in the animal. once eaten, they interfere with digestion. DDT-like chemicals are used and it has been proven by the Texas Research Foundation in 1950 that meat is contaminated and rendered unsafe due to pesticides such as DDT and chemicals of similar molecular structure. Cancer-causing drugs are put in animal feed to increase the animal's size The FDA approved the use of stilbestrol in 1955. it was scientifically proven to cause cancer by the International Union against cancer in 1956. additionally, antibiotics are given to food animals. this causes bacteria to develop a resistance to drugs in man and makes the prescribing of medications for infections a questionable therapeutic value. tranquilizers are given to animals to increase growth and its is given to cows to increase milk production. they also increase the effect of stilbestrol and antibiotics aside from being harmful to man. notwithstandinf, the FDA approved their use and has allowed doubling of the use of many of them. Ironically stilbestrol (a hormone) is used to cause sterile cows to produce milk and to sterilize bulls. people who eat this hormone , combined will develop reproductive problems and have children with birth defects. the effect of this hormone, combined with other chemicals has dangerous repercussions. The FDA has approved the use of cancer-causing chemicals such as sodium nitrite, sodium nitrate, sodium ascorbate and a complete list of these would fill an entire book. Bulletin #4 of the federal government proves that these chemicals are cancerous. many cancerous and AIDS causing chemicals are used to just give a good red color to meat and hide the spoiled smell and taste. Boston's Children's foundation has scientifically proven that the meat industries's chemicals cause degenerative disease, cancer, AIDS and produce abnormal growths. yet the use of these synthetic chemicals continues with the federal government's approval
> Fish and seafood get the same chemicals in them via fish feed and seafood fed used by the fishery farms and the chemicalized ice that they are packed in for shipment. many chemicals are used at the fisheries (seafood farms) and they use chemically polluted water. The eating of the dead corpses of animals is an ethical, religious, moral, ecological, humanitarian and economical issue. However, the question of should u eat meat or should u not eat meat has to be answered by each individual_".


*No wonder why some of my foreign born friends will not eat American meat. The icing on the cake is that this yr, 2006, the meat industry will be introducing cloned meat into supermarkets. YES I SAID CLONED and it WILL NOT be marked. This is according to ABC World News about two weeks ago. Isn't this sad. I am now introducing more tofu and beans into my diet but havent gotten rid of seafood. *


----------



## MissYocairis (Jan 11, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> You mentioned eating fresh fish and canned tuna.  Several years ago, I started a new job and met a black coworker with almost waist-length beautiful, relaxed hair.  She always wore it down straight. Her hair type (looking back) seemed to be 4A and I had many good, close-up looks at her hair.  I approached her shyly and asked how she grew her hair so long. She replied that she ate one can of salmon everyday, no matter what.  She showed me her can (the salmon was the ordinary inexpensive kind) and I saw her eat her salmon out of the can during her lunch breaks everyday, and nothing else.  She didn't miss a day.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I am going to try this.  I love salmon.  She didn't mix it wit mayo or relish or nothing!?!  *shuddering*


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Jan 11, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> Isis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Isis (Jan 11, 2006)

#*222* 

 






 Today, 03:14 PM 


foxybrownsugar





 vbmenu_register("postmenu_1241532", true);  
Member
 Join Date: Feb 2005
Posts: 607 





*Re: How I got 2 inches of growth in one month...* 


			
				CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Isis*
> _You mentioned eating fresh fish and canned tuna. Several years ago, I started a new job and met a black coworker with almost waist-length beautiful, relaxed hair. She always wore it down straight. Her hair type (looking back) seemed to be 4A and I had many good, close-up looks at her hair. I approached her shyly and asked how she grew her hair so long. She replied that she ate one can of salmon everyday, no matter what. She showed me her can (the salmon was the ordinary inexpensive kind) and I saw her eat her salmon out of the can during her lunch breaks everyday, and nothing else. She didn't miss a day.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MissYocairis (Jan 11, 2006)

foxybrownsugar said:
			
		

> CantBeCopied said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Jan 11, 2006)

*I'm down for a challenge! I usually eat fish 1x a week and I supplement with salmon oil(which i'm almost out of). I'm going to increase my fish to 3x a week and supplement the rest of the days. I also will be eating tofu, beans and organic eggs. *


----------



## MissYocairis (Jan 11, 2006)

foxybrownsugar said:
			
		

> *I'm down for a challenge! I usually eat fish 1x a week and I supplement with salmon oil(which i'm almost out of). I'm going to increase my fish to 3x a week and supplement the rest of the days. I also will be eating tofu, beans and organic eggs. *




I'm DOWN.  I'm doing 15grams of Salmon (either in a can or in a pouch) 4-5 days a week; black beans and rice 4 days a week; and 2 boiled eggs 2-3 days a week.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 11, 2006)

I am up for it.  I've already increased my protein, but I could do a little more.


----------



## pearlygurl (Jan 11, 2006)

Have any of you ladies checked out the fish at vitalchoiceseafood.com ?  Their products include berries and tuna to Wild Alaskan Salmon(canned, frozen etc) and even salmon fish oil supplements.  Their products are backed by people like Dr. Perricone(sp?). I'm not gonna lie the products are expensive(at least for me).  I'm trying to save up now so I can at least give it a try.  Check the site out if you get a chance...they give lots of good info on the benefits of salmon etc. HTH


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Jan 11, 2006)

pearlygurl said:
			
		

> Have any of you ladies checked out the fish at vitalchoiceseafood.com ?  Their products include berries and tuna to Wild Alaskan Salmon(canned, frozen etc) and even salmon fish oil supplements.  Their products are backed by people like Dr. Perricone(sp?). I'm not gonna lie the products are expensive(at least for me).  I'm trying to save up now so I can at least give it a try.  Check the site out if you get a chance...they give lots of good info on the benefits of salmon etc. HTH


*WHOA! Those prices are very high but thanks for looking out. I already do whole strawberrry, whole raspberry, whole banana, and apple or guava juice smoothies in the mornings I think i'm going to add blueberries into the mix. I know one thing even if my hair doesnt grow my skin will be glowing and I will be regular. *


----------



## pearlygurl (Feb 13, 2006)

bumping...


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 13, 2006)

I've been doing the wild alaskan salmon (chicken of the sea pouch) daily.  15g protein.  Plus, doing black beans/rice, and boiled eggs more often than I used to (from "never" to "3-4 times a week").  It's going pretty well.  Not bad.  The salmon is about 1.39/pack in my area.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Apr 11, 2006)

bump.  any results to post?


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 24, 2006)

Where can you find Wild Alaskan salmon?  Does Kroger carry it?


----------



## SVT (Apr 24, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Where can you find Wild Alaskan salmon?  Does Kroger carry it?



I buy mine from Whole Foods grocer.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks SVT.

About the canned salmon, do you eat it raw out of the can or do you heat it up first before eating it???   How does raw salmon taste???


----------



## gn1g (Dec 3, 2006)

I keep hearing this secret, protein is the way to go.

egg/protein challange anyone?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 3, 2006)

I've been using Isopure Zero Carb for years. I used to bodybuild and I use it as a protein supplement in my shakes and in pudding, apple sauce, yorgurt..etc. 

I don't use large amounts of protein unless I am very active. Your muscles will use up the protein and your body will burn it for fuel. I would not recommend high protein diets for couch potatos. It will put a strain on the kidneys. Those of us getting or moves on and drinking a lot of water will be super shape for having a high protein intake. I will do another thread about this in diet and exercise.

I only take about 20 - 30 grams in one serving because your body can only process that much at one time (once every 3 hours if you are getting ready for a competition). That is why most fitness / bodybuilders eat 6 small meals per day to keep their bodies consitantly supplied with protein.

Our bodies can not create amino acids on its own, so that is why we have to add protein in our bodies through foods, or supplements.

One thing to note when you are on a high protein diet is to drink tons of water. I have been doing this on and off for years and I am extreemly healthy, and in excellent shape, according to my most recently physical, and my doctor. (She asks me for advice when regarding training! LOL)

I use Isopure Zero Carb because I can't tolerate milk, I'm lactose intollerant. Isopure dose not caue gas or bloating as some protein powders can fore me (that ain't cute). It is 100% pure whey protein isolate, that means it has all the fat and carbs and lactose filtered out. Only one scoop (25 grams) at a time is needed although they recommend 2 (that would be for a big 230lb man who is weight lifting every day)

NATURE'S BEST
Isopure Creamy Vanilla 3 lbs
Manufacturer's Description:
The elite protein elixir. 2 SCOOPS = 50 grams of 100% pure ion exchange whey protein isolate. No fat, no lactose. Glutamine enriched. But with zero carbs. And sweetened with aspartame-free SucraloseTM, the only zero calorie sweetener made from sugar.

This product has the complete amino profile, I just started back using it myself since I'm back into my workouts, and hair growing kick. I'll monitor my results and let you know. I know my nails are growing fast and strong again so that lets me know when I'm on the money with my supplements. When I stop taking my ALLONE, my fingernails fall apart! Split tear, grow slow...I"ve been doing the ALLONE / Isopure combo for about a month now and my nails are growing like weeds! I got so much new growth some of you know I have been panicing because don't know how to handle my hair when I'm working out and it's natural  I'm all nappy headed up in the Taekwondo class!! It's actually a good thing, but I have to figure out how to manage it because I'm not getting a relaxer (I'm thinking of doing the textlax thing)
This site has it for the cheapest in the Universe (trust me I searched high and low) the best deal is the 7.5 lbs, I get it and split it with a friend. Price it in GNC's and other supplement shops, you'll get sticker shock  Allstar will ship all 7.5 lbs and anything else you order for $4.95.  Deal of the centry....that's why I keep pubbing them up I NEED them to stay in business!!!   



 3 lbs.



 7.5 lbs 

Ingredient (2 SCOOPS) Amount % Daily Value** 
Total Fat 0 0 
Cholesterol 5mg 2 
Sodium 320mg 15 
Potassium 750mg 20 
Total Carbohydrate 0 
Protein 50g 

Ingredients: 
Ion Exchange Whey Protein Isolate, maltodextrin, Vitamin, Mineral, and Amino Acid Blend (dicalcium phosphate, potassium chloride, magnesium oxide, ascorbic acid, dl-alpha tocopherol acetate, chromium [amino acid chelate], sodium chloride, zinc sulphate, molybdenum [amino acid chelate], selenium [amino acid chelate], biotin, niacin, copper [amino acid chelate], potassium iodide, d-calcium pantothenate, silicon dioxide, vitamin A palmitate, vitamin K-1, manganese sulphate, folic acid, vitamin D-3, pyridoxine HCL, L-glutamine, taurine thiamin HCL, riboflavin, vitamin B-12), cocoa, xanthan gum, natural and artificial flavor, acesulfame K, sucralose


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 3, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> I keep hearing this secret, protein is the way to go.
> 
> egg/protein challange anyone?


 
I'm in, well I was already in, I got a tiny head start but I know this works!! It falls in line with my workouts and everything, the whole healthy lifestyle thing.

I'm going for my Yellow belt test next Saturday ya'll ~~ !!!  At age 44! You go me!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 3, 2006)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> Isis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ONAMSHN (Dec 3, 2006)

What would the challenge include??


----------



## FunkyMunky (Dec 12, 2006)

You are actually getting around 29/30 grams of protein with the protein shake if you are adding milk.  I believe I have the same protein powder.  Also, protein helps with building/toning (if exercising) and/or maintaining/improving (no exercise) muscle so a person should see muscle improvement when eating large amounts of protein as well.  Good luck.


----------



## Mane Event (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm all for the high protein diet but ladies you also may need to take digestive enzymes to fully absorb all the protein.

After a check-up with my Doctor, I found that my body isn't digesting food properly and he recommended taking enzymes. I'm only 25, so hearing this was a little scary 

Naturally, protein is extremely difficult to absorb by the human body, so having a deficiency only exhaserbates the problem. Basically, you might as well throw all your pills and money down the drain if you can't absorb the protein. Just a heads up so no one is wasting their money, like I've been for the past couple months 

For me, it's Digestive Enzymes + Protein!!!!


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 8, 2009)

running 7 miles I can't even run 1 mile right now lol!!!!! i needs to exercise 

oh and congrats on the 2inches a month.


----------



## CICI24 (Aug 4, 2009)

Bump.......


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 5, 2009)

where can one buy digestive enzymes?


----------



## Avan207 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok i am glad i found this because when I went through a rapid growth spurt, I attributed it to the biotin I take.  I now realize i was on an omelet bender,too.  We're taking 3egg,southwest style with sour cream and salsa and cheese.  So the two combined might be fiyah!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=378180&highlight=

Since i stopped eating eggs all the time, i have noticed a slow down, which I thought about when was reading about egg protein treatments.


----------



## CICI24 (Oct 3, 2012)

This really works!

Bumping for anyone who wants faster growth.


----------

